#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы про Всемирную трансляцию с ННР

## Schwejk

Доброго времени суток!

Несколько друзей и знакомых решили получить передачу от ННР. 
Поскольку доступ в интернет есть только у меня, меня попросили помочь с организацией. 

1.Они спрашивают, какую именно кассету нужно использовать во время передачи?

2. Я не смог получить доступ к трансляции в прошлый раз.
Есть ли на форуме люди, которые могли бы в этом содействовать?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Какую именно кассету использовать знают в советах общин - в других руках кассета и не должна находиться, в общем-то.

Вашим друзьям нужно найти ближайшую к себе общину, связаться с ними, и, скорее всего, приехать заранее, чтобы хоть сколько-то разучить практику и ориентироваться в происходящем.

Адреса общин есть, например, здесь:
http://www.dzogchen.ru/commune/contacts.html

К Волжску, наверное, близко Самара, но я плохо знаю географию РФ.

Кстати, трансляции передачи гуру-йоги в интернете в этот раз не будет. 
Летом она была, поскольку транслировался весь ритрит.

----------


## Schwejk

*Andrei Besedin,* спасибо за ответ.



> Кстати, трансляции передачи гуру-йоги в интернете в этот раз не будет. 
> Летом она была, поскольку транслировался весь ритрит.


Ок, этот вопрос  снимается.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> Какую именно кассету использовать знают в советах общин -* в других руках кассета и не должна находиться, в общем-то.*


Это  понятно.
Но вопрос  то задаёт   дзогченпа. 
И кассет имеется предостаточно.  :Smilie: 
Спрашивают, какую именно - ну не знает он про Всемирную трансляцию, не знаю почему.



> Вашим друзьям нужно найти ближайшую к себе общину, связаться с ними, и, скорее всего, приехать заранее, чтобы хоть сколько-то разучить практику и ориентироваться в происходящем.


Практики они делают,  община есть.
Волжский - это прямо под Вогоградом,  впритык, соответственно и община  волгоградская.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Спрашивают, какую именно - ну не знает он про Всемирную трансляцию, не знаю почему.


Лучше от такого дзогченпа Вам держаться подальше...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Но вопрос то задаёт дзогченпа. 
> И кассет имеется предостаточно. 
> Спрашивают, какую именно - ну не знает он про Всемирную трансляцию, не знаю почему.


Мне кажется, что если возникает вопрос "какую кассету использовать" - то это уже серьёзный повод, чтобы практику организовывал кто-то другой.   :Smilie: 

Если среди предостаточного количества есть кассета для всемирной практики - то пусть используют именно её.  :Smilie:  
По идее, к ней ещё буклет должен прилагаться.  :Smilie: 
Если такой нету - пусть едут туда, где такая кассета есть... вот и всё!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Дада, если не знает какую кассету использовать, то это точно не дзогченпа, точно. Бегите от него скорее!!!
Потому что узнать о том какую кассету используют на передаче нет никакой возможности.

А почему если человек не знает какую кассету использовать то это серьезный повод не проводить практику?
Разьве передачу дает организующий практику?

----------


## kirava

Если тот  человек был на ретрите ННР когда-нить, то действительно может ничего не знать о видео передаче. 

В любом случае, что б участвовать в видео передаче нужно получить объяснения по практике от ученика ННР, который знает как её выполнять. Кассеты и буклета к ней не достаточно.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> А почему если человек не знает какую кассету использовать то это серьезный повод не проводить практику?
> Разьве передачу дает организующий практику?


Уллу, я написал "серьёзный повод, чтобы практику организовывал кто-то другой". Это такой более корректный, на мой взгляд, вариант фразы "бегите от него скорее"  :Smilie: 
 Про того, кто даёт передачу речи не было.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Вот мне и показалось, что зря вы так. Люди организовались в общину и хотят проводить всемирную практику, это же хорошо. А то, что они не знают как это правильно сделать и поэтому задают вопросы - это тоже хорошо. Вот если бы они не задавали вопросов то было бы плохо.
Другое дело что им бы хорошо было позвонить или написать в МДО или Кунсангар и все выяснить, это другое дело. Я тоже не понимаю, что их останавливает.
Если обязательно нужен человек, который может проинструктировать как выполнять практику, и если не достаточно для этого к примеру текста и объяснения Ринпоче на кассете ( может быть есть такая кассета или текст ?) то об этом же можно сказать, объяснить, зачем сразу нападать?
Я просто против резких выпадов таких вот в сторону людей, которые что-то делают может быть не правильно. Зачем сразу конфликт нужен? Можно же просто все объяснить по-человечески.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Люди организовались в общину


Ты в этом уверена?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Уллу, я с вами полностью согласен.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Не уверена. Хотя человек пишет - практики они делают, община есть. Но это же тоже не повод что бы нападать сразу. 
И ещё , община это же не какое-то образование, которое может создать только кто-то супер уполномоченный.
Это же просто группа практикующих, следующих определенной традиции , нет?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Уллу, мы немножко по-разному видим эту ситуацию, но я думаю, что обсуждать различия видений - довольно бесполезное дело.  :Smilie: 

Тем более, что мотивация у нас схожая, пусть даже проявляется по-разному.

----------


## Бхусуку

Думаю, единственный выход из создавшейся ситуации будет в том, чтобы связаться с волгоградской общиной. Узнать у них, когда ближайший день для разучивания специальной практики, предварительно разучить её и получить передачу  так же в волгоградской общине. 
Все остальные попытки обойти существующие правила будут иметь негативное последствие для участников самодеятельности. Шутить тут с такими вещами не стоит.
Если у вас проблемы с волгоградской общиной, можно получить передачу в любой другой.

----------


## ullu

Спасибо :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

Доброго времени суток!

Приношу извинения за несколько запоздалые ответы - в настоящее время в Сети бываю нерегулярно.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Лучше от такого дзогченпа Вам держаться подальше...*


:) Да всё нормально с ним.
Мне не хотелось бы, чтобы после этого треда у кого-нибудь сложилось впечатление, что в Волгограде обитают какие то безграмотные дзогченпа. :)
К тому же, по поводу этой видеокассеты я не общался напрямую с ним  и , возможно, в этом случае наблюдался "эффект испорченного телефона." 
Прошу заметить, к общине я не имею отношения и передачу получать дистанционно не собираюсь - у меня попросили уточнить 2 вопроса, я их здесь и пытался выяснить.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *Вот мне и показалось, что зря вы так. Люди организовались в общину и хотят проводить всемирную практику, это же хорошо. А то, что они не знают как это правильно сделать и поэтому задают вопросы - это тоже хорошо. Вот если бы они не задавали вопросов то было бы плохо.*


Спасибо ullu!



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> Другое дело что им бы хорошо было позвонить или написать в МДО или Кунсангар и все выяснить, это другое дело. Я тоже не понимаю, что их останавливает.


Я вот не понимаю другого. :)
Как это получилось, что название практики стало секретным?
Никто его так и назвал (что то мне кажется, это "Песнь ваджра").
Разве произнесение названия кассеты влечёт за собой нарушение самая?
Ох и шифруются дзогченпа....



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *Думаю, единственный выход из создавшейся ситуации будет в том, чтобы связаться с волгоградской общиной. Узнать у них, когда ближайший день для разучивания специальной практики, предварительно разучить её и получить передачу  так же в волгоградской общине. 
> Все остальные попытки обойти существующие правила будут иметь негативное последствие для участников самодеятельности. Шутить тут с такими вещами не стоит.
> Если у вас проблемы с волгоградской общиной, можно получить передачу в любой другой.*


Бхусуку, никакой ситуации не создалось и выходить некуда и неоткуда. :)
Не было никакой попытки обойти правила - если есть человек, получивший передачу, есть тексты и кассеты и есть желающие получить передачу   - разве этого не достаточно для того, чтобы она состоялась?
Далее, насколько я понимаю, волгоградская община малочисленна и у неё нет постоянного места для встреч -соответственно и ходить некуда.
И не нужно - потому что собираются на квартире у одного из "новичков" - условия располагают.

Моё участие во всём этом определялось тем, что я имел возможность помочь с интернет-трансляцией, но, как разъяснил Бхусуку, она для получения передачи и не нужна.
Так что,  умываю руки, пущай дальше они уж как-нибудь сами организовываются.

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Schwejk_ 
> *
> 
> Я вот не понимаю другого. 
> Как это получилось, что название практики стало секретным?
> Никто его так и назвал (что то мне кажется, это "Песнь ваджра").
> Разве произнесение названия кассеты влечёт за собой нарушение самая?
> Ох и шифруются дзогченпа....
> *


Ни название практик, ни название кассеты не ялвяются секретными.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Разве произнесение названия кассеты влечёт за собой нарушение самая?


Хм... У кассеты нет названия. Условно её так и называют: "Видеокассета для синхронизации прямого введения по особым дням" или что-то в этом духе.




> Так что, умываю руки, пущай дальше они уж как-нибудь сами организовываются.


Это как сказать... Если передача нужна именно Вам, то действительно стоит проявить настойчивость, т.к. такие вещи случаются очень и очень редко. И ради этого некоторые едут с другого конца страны, чтобы получить прямое введение.

----------


## Schwejk

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Хм... У кассеты нет названия. Условно её так и называют: "Видеокассета для синхронизации прямого введения по особым дням" или что-то в этом духе.*



Какую кассету использовать - это они уже выяснили,  мне сегодня об этом сказали.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Это как сказать... Если передача нужна именно Вам, то действительно стоит проявить настойчивость, т.к. такие вещи случаются очень и очень редко. И ради этого некоторые едут с другого конца страны, чтобы получить прямое введение.*


Я не вижу причин для себя получать передачу от учителя, которого даже никогда не видел.
Очень уж ситуация в жизни должна быть безнадёжна - полное отсутствие возможности поехать в Москву или куда угодно, чтобы всё-таки получить её.
И на данном этапе, я бы предпочёл получить благословение от Намкая Норбу, а не передачу с самая и т.д.
Не смотря на то, что к нему как к Ламе испытываю очень большое доверие - такие мощные ощущения, когда его вижу на видео, были у меня разве что от фотографий 16 Кармапы (ещё до того, как осознал себя буддистом).  И я бы не стал помогать людям с получением передачи, если бы не испытывал доверия к Учителю.
Но для меня ощущения и чувства не могут быть основным руководством в вопросах принятия передач. Действовать буду на трезвую голову, тщательно всё взвесив - а сейчас у меня просто нет необходимой информации. И основная информация может быть получена из общения с учениками, мне бы хотя бы человек 20 увидеть, интересно, как на них отражается практика Дзогчен, а то мало ли...  :)
А ещё, в нашей секте ;) не принято  смешивать передачи.
И перед тем как, я обязательно спрошу у Оле.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Schwejk_ 
> А ещё, в нашей секте  не принято  смешивать передачи.
> И перед тем как, я обязательно спрошу у Оле. [/B]


И он наверняка скажет - "не смешивай учения". Во всяком случае, так говорят его "путешествующие учителя", я сам одного спрашивал. Судя по тому что Оле пишет про Дзогчен (например в комментариях к Махамудуре 3-его Кармапы), он понимает Дзогчен  как тантрический путь, а не как тот путь о котором говорит ННР.

Уж точно любое учение надо изучать не по людям, а  по текстам этого учения и прежде всего по наставлениям учителя, который передаёт это учение. Потому что если человек был на ретрите или на видео передаче ННР , это не значет что он сразу понял смысл учения. Кстати, если человек понял смысл учения, он более не будет бояться  "смешивания передач".

----------


## Schwejk

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> И он наверняка скажет - "не смешивай учения".*


Есть разница - когда что то говорится в лекции или в ответ на вопрос применительно к своей жизненной ситуации.
Но такие вопросы я не могу задавать, когда в это не вложено много энергии.
Когда почувствую, что без передачи просто не смогу обойтись - вот тогда и спрошу.
По поводу "несмешивания учений"   :Smilie:  -   собственными ушами слышал (это было на встрече для журналистов, в Волгограде, перед лекцией) как он не рекомендовал одному человеку практиковать буддийские практики в дополнение к Православию, буквально, он сказал так: "Оставайтесь в своей религии" (т.е. Православии).





> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
>  Во всяком случае, так говорят его "путешествующие учителя", я сам одного спрашивал.*


Ну да, это и понятно - учителя будут озвучивать "политику партии", это нормально.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *Судя по тому что Оле пишет про Дзогчен (например в комментариях к Махамудуре 3-его Кармапы), он понимает Дзогчен  как тантрический путь, а не как тот путь о котором говорит ННР.*


Кстати, надо будет проанализировать  этот вопрос  в аудиолекциях и в книге (раньше об этом и не думал, просто потому что книги ННР я стал читать совсем недавно).
Но спрашивать то я буду (если буду, конечно)  не про то, как Оле понимает Дзогчен :-)



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Уж точно любое учение надо изучать не по людям, а  по текстам этого учения и прежде всего по наставлениям учителя, который передаёт это учение. Потому что если человек был на ретрите или на видео передаче ННР , это не значет что он сразу понял смысл учения.*


Если люди становятся запутанными, невротичными и, вообще, странными - то какой смысл в любом учении, сколь бы оно ни было прекрасным в текстах  и наставлениях Учителя?
Вспоминаю первое знакомство с Кагью (это был московский центр). Не видя Оле и кого бы то ни было из учителей, тогда я подумал примерно так: "Это конечно секта. Но странно как то - с людьми то всё в порядке".  :Smilie: 
Из волгоградского центра попасть в московский - это как из одной комнаты попасть в другую - люди очень похожи.
И, видимо, я на них похож, раз практикую в Кагью  :Smilie: 
Соответственно, посмотрев на дзогченпа, можно понять для какого типа людей эти практики наиболее подходящи и к каким результатам они приводят.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
>  Кстати, если человек понял смысл учения, он более не будет бояться  "смешивания передач".*


Дело то не в боязни - глупо практиковать Ваджраяну и при этом  делать наперекор тому, что говорит твой Лама.

К тому же,  бездумно нахапать вангов - это очень легко.
Сейчас, по моему, всё очень доступно.
В некоторых случаях их труднее не получить  :Smilie: 
Помню, когда Богдо Геген давал Калачакру в Элисте, приходилось прямо таки тормозить визуализацию и прочее, шоб её не получить по неосознанке  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> Если люди становятся запутанными, невротичными и, вообще, странными - то какой смысл в любом учении, сколь бы оно ни было прекрасным в текстах  и наставлениях Учителя?


Это значит люди не поняли учение. Нет никакой гарантии что вы встретите людей, которые поняли учение Дзогчен. И его никогда не понять без прямого введения, даже самую малость.




> Соответственно, посмотрев на дзогченпа, можно понять для какого типа людей эти практики наиболее подходящи и к каким результатам они приводят.


Конечно! Посмотрите на (тханки) Гараба Дордже и Гуру Ринпоче хотя бы...




> Дело то не в боязни - глупо практиковать Ваджраяну и при этом  делать наперекор тому, что говорит твой Лама.


Хорошо, что у меня уже нет "моего Ламы"! Жаль, что не все хотят быть действительно свободными, ведь брать ответственность на себя и не возлагать её на Ламу - это  так трудно!




> К тому же,  бездумно нахапать вангов - это очень легко.


Ванги не препятствуют практике.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> Первоначальное сообщение от kirava 
> Судя по тому что Оле пишет про Дзогчен (например в комментариях к Махамудуре 3-его Кармапы), он понимает Дзогчен как тантрический путь, а не как тот путь о котором говорит ННР.


Оле всё правильно понимает  :Smilie:  Он понимает Дзогчен как Махамудру. Махамудру он понимает так, как ему передавал Кармапа. Кармапа понимал так, как ему передовал Шамарпа. Вобщем, в Кагью все понимают так, как передавал Гампопа, а Гампопа понимал так, как ему передавал Миларепа, в то время как Миларепа получил передачу Дзогчена от Ньингмапинского мастера  :Smilie:  А тот в свою очередь понимал как высшую колесницу тантрического пути. Так что всё вполне закономерно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> я бы предпочёл получить благословение от Намкая Норбу, а не передачу с самая


Это не передача с самаями.
В Дзогчене прямое введение в изначальное состояние (именно его будет давать Намкай Норбу) - это прямое ознакомление получающего с его изначальным состоянием ригпа. 
В других школах всю жизнь достигают или пытаются самостоятельно распознать, не зная, как "выглядит" это самое изначально состояние. В этом редкость и уникальность Дзогчена. А уж учителей, которые дают прямые введения в Дзогчен - и того меньше.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Соответственно, посмотрев на дзогченпа, можно понять для какого типа людей эти практики наиболее подходящи и к каким результатам они приводят.


Вообще говорится так: "Если практикующий Дзогчен хоть чем-то отличается от обычного человека, то он практикует не Дзогчен".  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Дзогчен. И его никогда не понять без прямого введения, даже самую малость.


В точку!

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Весьма опасное заблуждение, причем довольно распространенное. 



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Вообще говорится так: "Если практикующий Дзогчен хоть чем-то отличается от обычного человека, то он практикует не Дзогчен".*


Разумеется это не так.

----------


## Schwejk

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *Это значит люди не поняли учение. Нет никакой гарантии что вы встретите людей, которые поняли учение Дзогчен.*



Это как пробовать на себе лекарство, которое, возможно, никому не помогло?
Так нужно посмотреть на учеников и убедиться что "лекарство", хотя бы, не навредило. 



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *И его никогда не понять без прямого введения, даже самую малость.*


О, я даже и не пытаюсь понять его :)



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *Конечно! Посмотрите на (тханки) Гараба Дордже и Гуру Ринпоче хотя бы...*


Если это единственные примеры...
Пожалуй, мне тогда немного рановато практиковать Дзогчен.  :)
А работают ли методы Дзогчен сейчас,   - как узнать без живого примера, Гарабу то Дордже, насколько я понимаю,  изучать методы Дзогчен и учиться у кого бы то ни было не приходилось :)



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Хорошо, что у меня уже нет "моего Ламы"! Жаль, что не все хотят быть действительно свободными, ведь брать ответственность на себя и не возлагать её на Ламу - это  так трудно!*


Хорошо, что Вам хорошо.

А Миларепа был "в действительности свободным"? 



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Ванги не препятствуют практике.
> *


Нарушенные самая - препятствуют.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Это не передача с самаями.
> *


Хм, где можно прочитать об этом подробнее?

Но, насколько я понимаю, в ходе передач на практики, самая всё-таки возникают?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Вообще говорится так: "Если практикующий Дзогчен хоть чем-то отличается от обычного человека, то он практикует не Дзогчен". :)*


{SCHWEJK думает} Обычный человек невротичен, агрессивен и эгоистичен, кхе кхе... :)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> //Это не передача с самаями.
> 
> Хм, где можно прочитать об этом подробнее?


Кунджед Гьялпо, глава сорок шестая. И другие главы тоже.  :Smilie: 

PS:  (Чогьял Намкай Норбу, Адриано Клементе "Всевышний Источник",  Москва-Донецк, "Ринчен-линг", 2001)

----------


## Бхусуку

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> 
> Весьма опасное заблуждение, причем довольно распространенное. 
> 
> Разумеется это не так.*


А что Вас смутило в подлинных словах Намкая Норбу?

----------


## Бхусуку

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Schwejk_ 
> 
> 
> {SCHWEJK думает} Обычный человек невротичен, агрессивен и эгоистичен, кхе кхе...  [/B]


Имеется ввиду, что практикующий Дзогчен ничем может не выделяться: ни особой одеждой, ни какой-то причёской, ни какими-то украшениями, знаниями и начитанностью, - ничем особенным. Хотя, он, конечно же может всем этим обладать, поскольку ничего не отрицает и ни к чему не привязывается.
Показательна в этом плане история, рассказанная Намкаю Норбу его дядей, практиком Дзогчена. Он в обычном нищем старике, которого он видел каждый день, не смог распознать практикующего Дзогчен.

Насчет невротичности, эгоистичности  и пр... Даже если сам Будда Шакьямуни предстанет перед нами, мы сможем найти у него все вышеперечисленные изъяны ввиду собственной нашей тупости и других ограничений. Но это же не значит, что так есть на самом деле.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Бхусуку, а эти подлинные слова Ринпоче где-то записаны? 
Потому что меня они тоже смутили.  :Smilie:  

Смутили потому что слова вырваны из контекста. И поэтому могут означать кардинально разные вещи.

Слова Учителя, как дышло - куда повернёшь, туда и вышло.

----------


## kirava

> Это как пробовать на себе лекарство, которое, возможно, никому не помогло?
> Так нужно посмотреть на учеников и убедиться что "лекарство", хотя бы, не навредило.


Не все ученики принимают это лекарство или иногда они добаляют что-то своё и их болезнь ещё больше развивается. Не факт, что вы встретите людей, которые правильно принимают лекарство или вообще его принимают.




> А работают ли методы Дзогчен сейчас


Если есть живая передача, то всё работает. Не думаю, что Ринпоче, которые учат Дзогчену обманывают себя и других.




> А Миларепа был "в действительности свободным"?


Конечно, он же встретил своего коренного учителя, который явно показал ему природу ума. Кстати, уважаемый Мила Репович тоже практиковал методы Дзогчен... 




> Но, насколько я понимаю, в ходе передач на практики, самая всё-таки возникают?


Нет.

Вообще, сейчас есть тантрически посвящения с обетом делать каждый день какую-либо практику, но не факт что это не тибетская традиция. Иначе бы все тантрические посвящения были бы с обязательной практикой. В любом случае учение не должно ограничивать человека. ННР говорит, что для поддержания всех передач достаточно выполнять любую гуру-йогу.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *Бхусуку, а эти подлинные слова Ринпоче где-то записаны? 
> Потому что меня они тоже смутили.  
> 
> Смутили потому что слова вырваны из контекста. И поэтому могут означать кардинально разные вещи.
> 
> Слова Учителя, как дышло - куда повернёшь, туда и вышло.*


Да, в "Беседах в Конвее" например. Обычно Ринпоче не советует выделятся там, где это не нужно. Когда ННР работал в университете он никогда не выделялся, а если его спрашивали "Вы ведь буддийский учитель...", он отвечал: "Так, ничего особенного".

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Спасибо за ссылку. Возьму книгу и проверю.  :Smilie: 

Просто "не выделяться там, где это не нужно" и "тот, кто хоть чем-то отличается от обычного человека - не практик Дзогчен" - это два совершенно разных утверждения.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Просто "не выделяться там, где это не нужно" и "тот, кто хоть чем-то отличается от обычного человека - не практик Дзогчен" - это два совершенно разных утверждения.


Угу... Разница в том, что первое утверждение было сказано в Конвее, а второе - на одном из ретритов СМС.  :Big Grin:  Но суть - одна и касается она аспекта поведения дзогченпа. Если идёт нечто немытое, пьяное, укуренное, в дредах, увешаный полуистлевшими обрывками верёвочек от посвящения, в каждом ухе по кольцу, перебирая чётки и выкрикивая на всю улицу матерные слова, то это, возможно, и не дзогченпа.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> приходилось прямо таки тормозить визуализацию и прочее, шоб её не получить по неосознанке


А когда учитель показывал мне мое состояние приходилось думать о яичнице, что бы случайно не просветлеть по неосознанке.

----------


## ullu

> О, я даже и не пытаюсь понять его


А для чего же вы тогда практикуете?



> Если это единственные примеры...
> Пожалуй, мне тогда немного рановато практиковать Дзогчен.  
> А работают ли методы Дзогчен сейчас,   - как узнать без живого примера, Гарабу то Дордже, насколько я понимаю,  изучать методы Дзогчен и учиться у кого бы то ни было не приходилось


Странный вопрос.
Во-первых, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче учился, и результат вы можете видеть. 
Адзом Другпа, Чангчжуб Дордже, Аю Кандро, Лонгчен Рабджампа...
Во-вторых, если учитель находится в состоянии дзогчен, то может ли он не знать работают ли методы, которые он передает сейчас?
Может ли учитель, который находится в состоянии дзогчен,  передавать методы, которые не приносят пользы его ученикам? 
Может ли Будда, обладающий совершенным состраданием и всеведением передавать то, что не приносит ученикам совершенной пользы? То есть максимально возможной для этих учеников сейчас и в этих обстоятельствах?

Гуру Ринпоче скрывал учение в виде терма, потому что для этих учений ещё не пришло время. Эти терма были открыты сейчас, тогда , когда он предсказывал  - думаете Гуру Ринпоче ошибся с определением срока для открытия этих учений?
Думаете он ошибся с тем, какое учение передать для людей нашего времени? 
Не забывайте о том. что он обладал совершенным состраданием и всеведением. И его возможности были безграничны а привязанностей , даже к Дхарме у него небыло, то есть он мог и другое учение в виде терма скрыть.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Гуру Ринпоче скрывал учение в виде терма, потому что для этих учений ещё не пришло время. Эти терма были открыты сейчас, тогда , когда он предсказывал  - думаете Гуру Ринпоче ошибся с определением срока для открытия этих учений?*


О! Мне всегда было любопытно насчёт открытий терма. Кто их нашёл, когда, где, и где можно посмотреть на записи, оставленные лично Падмасамбхавой?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> О! Мне всегда было любопытно насчёт открытий терма. Кто их нашёл, когда, где, и где можно посмотреть на записи, оставленные лично Падмасамбхавой?


Вот тут можно заказать книгу Tulku Thondup "Hidden Treasures of Tibet", в которой подробно написано о терма с привлечением коренных текстов, и приведены иллюстрации-фотографии текстов и предметов, оставленных лично Гуру Падмой.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...94366?v=glance

----------


## Спокойный

Andrei Besedin, а поближе нет информации?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Спокойный, может и есть, но я о ней не знаю.   :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *Спокойный, может и есть, но я о ней не знаю.  *


А у Вас есть эта книга? Может, отсканируете на благо всех ЖыСы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *Нет. *


Но, может быть, Вы её читали?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> 
> Оле всё правильно понимает  Он понимает Дзогчен как Махамудру. Махамудру он понимает так, как ему передавал Кармапа. Кармапа понимал так, как ему передовал Шамарпа. Вобщем, в Кагью все понимают так, как передавал Гампопа, а Гампопа понимал так, как ему передавал Миларепа, в то время как Миларепа получил передачу Дзогчена от Ньингмапинского мастера  А тот в свою очередь понимал как высшую колесницу тантрического пути. Так что всё вполне закономерно. *


Приветствую, Андреевич!

Откуда такие познания, что Ронгтон Лхага, нингмапинский учитель Миларэпы, понимал дзогчен как высшую колесницу тантрийского пути? 
Сам Кармапа, кстати, ежели кто не знает, воплощение Гялва Чо-янга, одного из девяти сердечных учеников Гуру Ринпоче,
так что, Андреевич, за все кагью говорить, право, не стоит.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Спокойный, книга о тэрма - в надежных руках. Ежели все получится - в следующем году книга выйдет на русском.
А пока, для пущего вдохновения, слова самого Гуру Ринпоче:

Я, Падмакара, пришел, дабы принести благо Тибету. 
Являя чудеса, я укротил злых духов 
И наставил многих людей, которым это было предначертано, на путь созревания и освобождения. 
Глубокие учения-тэрма наполнят сиддхами Тибет и Кхам.

Перевал и долину, гору и пещеру — все места, даже те, что не больше копыта, 
Я освятил как место садханы.

Создавая благоприятные стечения обстоятельств 
Для длительного мира в Тибете и Кхаме, 
Я буду питать существ нескончаемым потоком эманаций. 
Велика моя доброта к Тибету, но ее не оценят.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
> Сам Кармапа, кстати, ежели кто не знает, воплощение Гялва Чо-янга, одного из девяти сердечных учеников Гуру Ринпоче.*


Интересная информация, не подскажите, где об этом говорится?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> Приветствую, Андреевич!
> 
> Откуда такие познания, что Ронгтон Лхага, нингмапинский учитель Миларэпы, понимал дзогчен как высшую колесницу тантрийского пути?


Ты же сам знаешь, что в Ньингма состояние дзогчен это плод практик высших йог и сам всячески на этом настаиваешь. Возможно и Ронгтон Лхага понимал также, что в принципе не помешало ему передать Миле наставления упадешы.




> Сам Кармапа, кстати, ежели кто не знает, воплощение Гялва Чо-янга, одного из девяти сердечных учеников Гуру Ринпоче, так что, Андреевич, за все кагью говорить, право, не стоит.


 Я не сомневаюсь, что Кармапа связан с учениками Гуру Падмасамбхавы, однако не стоит рассматривать чьё-либо воплощение как железный аргумент.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> А что Вас смутило в подлинных словах Намкая Норбу?*


Хотя бы то, что слова вырваны из контекста. Что и привело к моим возражениям и словам Швейка.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Интересная информация, не подскажите, где об этом говорится?*


У нас, в нингма, про это общеизвестно. Вот, например, цитата из словаря Rangjung Yeshe:

ГЯЛВА ЧОЯНГ (rgyal ba mchog dbyangs). Один из ближайших учеников Гуру Ринпоче. Обрел сиддхи с помощью практики Хаягривы и впоследствии воплощался как Кармапа. Произошел из рода Нэнлам, обитающего в долине Пэн. В числе первых семи тибетских монахов получил монашеские обеты от Кенпо-Бодхисаттвы. Говорят, что он хранил свои обеты в величайшей чистоте. Получив от Падмасамбхавы передачу Хаягривы, практиковал в одиночестве и достиг уровня видьядхары.

Недавно получил новую книгу "The Music in the Sky", посвященную 17 Кармапе, Урген Тинле, там приводятся цитаты из тэрма о пророчествах Гуру Ринпоче насчет того, что Гялва Чо-янг впоследствии станет Кармапой.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Бодхичен, откуда нам известно, как Ронгтон Лхага понимал состояние дзогчен? Давно это было, в одиннадцатом веке.
Он сказал Миларэпе следующие слова: 

Благородная Дхарма, которой я учу, — это дзогчен. Его корень — высшая победа поисков, его вершина — высшая победа обретения, его плод — высшая победа йоги. Если практикуешь его днем, достигаешь состояния будды в тот же день, если практикуешь его ночью, достигаешь состояния будды в ту же ночь. Тому, у кого есть с ним кармическая связь, нет нужды его практиковать. Такой человек способен обрести освобождение, лишь услышав его. Это Дхарма для людей с высшими способностями. И я передам тебе ее. 

Это похоже на высшую колесницу тантрийского пути?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Ну и что конкретно он ему передал? Вроде как наставления упадеши. Но неужели, Пэма, ты стал считать практику Дзогчен свободной от практик маха и ану йоги?  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ Тем не менее, Лама Оле считает Дзогчен эквивалентным Махамудре, а та в свою очередь есть высшая ступень тантрического пути  :Wink:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, Бодхичен!

Этот диалог можно вести очень долго, я же, в принципе, хотел сказать лишь об одном и для большей убедительности процитирую слова Тулку Ургена Ринпоче:

Великое Совершенство никогда не раскладывает что бы то ни было по каким-то полочкам. Оно в высшей степени открыто, оно вне категорий, ограничений и рамок домыслов и убеждений. Все иные способы объяснения вещей заключены в рамки категорий и ограничений.

----------


## Schwejk

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *
> Кунджед Гьялпо, глава сорок шестая. И другие главы тоже. 
> *


Ок, до сих пор ее не читал...



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бхусуку_ 
> *
> Даже если сам Будда Шакьямуни предстанет перед нами, мы сможем найти у него все вышеперечисленные изъяны ввиду собственной нашей тупости и других ограничений*


Если бы даже Будда Шакьямуни выглядел бы для меня как обычный человек - я бы просто не мог практиковать методы Тантры. 
Учителей то я вижу не как обывателей (не хотелось бы говорить громких слов о том, что вижу их как Будд).



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Не все ученики принимают это лекарство или иногда они добаляют что-то своё и их болезнь ещё больше развивается. Не факт, что вы встретите людей, которые правильно принимают лекарство или вообще его принимают.*


Да, и не факт, что я буду практиковать методы Дзогчен в этой жизни.
Я сознаю, что результат такого наблюдения  за учениками поверхностен, тем не менее, нахожу его полезным  - и когда я пришёл в Кагью,  решение об этом было принято во многом из за того, что  я не увидел чего-то странного, неприятного или опасного в центрах, а как раз наоборот.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Если есть живая передача, то всё работает.*


Не для всех людей работает.
Речь о том, будет ли работать для меня  а не о том, работает ли "вообще."

kirava:Хорошо, что у меня уже нет "моего Ламы"! Жаль, что не все хотят быть действительно свободными, ведь брать ответственность на себя и не возлагать её на Ламу - это так трудно!
SCHWEJK:А Миларепа был "в действительности свободным"?
kirava:Конечно, он же встретил своего коренного учителя, который явно показал ему природу ума.


Хм, что то думается мне, под коренным учителем Миларепы Вы понимаете не того, кого я имею в виду.
Кто же это был?

kirava: Кстати, уважаемый Мила Репович тоже практиковал методы Дзогчен...

После вот этих замечательных слов:



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
> Благородная Дхарма, которой я учу, — это дзогчен. Его корень — высшая победа поисков, его вершина — высшая победа обретения, его плод — высшая победа йоги. Если практикуешь его днем, достигаешь состояния будды в тот же день, если практикуешь его ночью, достигаешь состояния будды в ту же ночь. Тому, у кого есть с ним кармическая связь, нет нужды его практиковать. Такой человек способен обрести освобождение, лишь услышав его. Это Дхарма для людей с высшими способностями. И я передам тебе ее. 
> *


Миларепа проспал всё время вместо медитации - так он практиковал Дзогчен.
И это при том, что Ронгтон Лага обрёл реализацию ("Его знание учения Дзогчен (Великое Совершенство) привело его к цели").
И Ронгтон Лага отправил его к Марпе, где он "действительно свободный" долгое время  такскал камни, строил башни, не получая учений.
Что то не заработали методы Дзогчен для Миларепы...




> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> А когда учитель показывал мне мое состояние приходилось думать о яичнице, что бы случайно не просветлеть по неосознанке.*


Помогло?  :Smilie: 

Только я  говорил о тантрической передача с самая и прочим.
О передаче практики, которую я не собирался практиковать - с какого перепугу мне практиковать Калачакру не выполнив Нёндро.
И почему именно Калачакру? - потому что  Элиста неподалёку от моего города и мне относительно нетрудно добраться до неё и получить "первое попавшееся" Посвящение?.
Жил бы я в Москве - тогда надо было бы посетить все посвящения какие там проходят, глядишь , просветлеешь во время церемонии...  :Smilie: 
А  насчет "введения в ригпа," если я и получу его - уверен, для меня принципиально не изменится. 
И дело в том, что уж я то точно не отношусь к людям "Высших способностей".
Имея серьёзное препятсвие для практики- многолетнюю изнурительную депрессию, мне, думаю, будет полезней идти по пути накопления, делать Нёндро (выполнив которые в моём нынешнем положении, буду считать это достижением) и т.д.





> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> А для чего же вы тогда практикуете?*


На такой вопрос что не скажешь - соврёшь.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Может ли учитель, который находится в состоянии дзогчен,  передавать методы, которые не приносят пользы его ученикам? 
> *


Может.
Я уже упоминал историю о Миларепе.

Может ли учитель сделать больше, чем позволяет карма существ?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ *
>  Эти терма были открыты сейчас, тогда , когда он предсказывал  - думаете Гуру Ринпоче ошибся с определением срока для открытия этих учений?
> *


Тем не менее, узнать от том как работают учения, не начав практиковать самому, можно, посмотрев на учеников.
Для меня не  важно, когда нужно было открывать терама, ошибся-не ошибся  Гуру Римпоче, так вопрос не ставится,  важно, каковы ученики конкретного Учителя.
 Работает ли для них Метод?
Реализация Намкая Норбу не означает, что методы, которые даст он,  автоматически  позволят достичь реализации мне.
Карма то у меня своя.

Что, разве все люди из окружения Будды Шакьямуни просветлели?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Пэма, тут нет нужды спорить, тем более Намкай Норбу всегда говорит о том же. Мне лишь интересно было посмотреть как изменилось твое отношение к Дзогчен  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> Не для всех людей работает.
> Речь о том, будет ли работать для меня  а не о том, работает ли "вообще."


Главное не методы, а воззрение.  Если не понято воззрение Дзогчен его методы не будут работать так как нужно. Так же и в сутре и в тантре.




> Хм, что то думается мне, под коренным учителем Миларепы Вы понимаете не того, кого я имею в виду.Кто же это был?


Конечно же Марпа!




> Что то не заработали методы Дзогчен для Миларепы...


Потому что тогда он не понял воззрение Дзогчен. В книге "Нарисованное Радугой" Ургьен Ринпоче цитирует слова Милы о том, что он практиковал Дзогчен.  Кроме того, есть тханки с Милой, где он изображен с тростью, которую используют в Дзогчен Лонгде.




> Работает ли для них Метод?
> Реализация Намкая Норбу не означает, что методы, которые даст он, автоматически позволят достичь реализации мне.


Одними методами просветлен не будешь...Всё зависит от воззрения. Если оно не понято, никакие методы так как надо работать не будут.




> Карма то у меня своя.


Основа, путь и плод Дзогчен Ати-йоги выходят за пределы кармы.

----------


## ullu

> Помогло?


 :Smilie: 



> Только я  говорил о тантрической передача с самая и прочим.
> О передаче практики, которую я не собирался практиковать - с какого перепугу мне практиковать Калачакру не выполнив Нёндро.


Ну ведь это же не вы должны выбирать что вам практиковать.
Эт же не рынок - хочу то практикую, хочу это. Практикуют то в зависимости от способностей и связей с учением, а не в зависимости от своих предпочтений , желаний и волеизъявлений.
И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? 
В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро? 
В последствии вам оно может пригодиться, тогда и сделаете. Или же можете делать параллельно. Но я не понимаю, какой смысл практиковать, если в тот момент когда получаешь то, для чего практикуешь - самому же этому получению и препятствовать?
Поэтому я и привела пример с прямым введением. Самая здесь не причем. 
К тому же препятствовать собственному освобождению это вообще нарушение обета бодхисаттвы, ведь этим вы наносите непоправимый урон множеству живых существ, которые ждут вашего освобождения.



> И почему именно Калачакру? - потому что  Элиста неподалёку от моего города и мне относительно нетрудно добраться до неё и получить "первое попавшееся" Посвящение?.


Потому что такова ваша карма. Такова ваша связь с Учением, что вы родились в Элисте и имеете возможность встретиться с этим Учением, а с другим - не имеете.
Вот в соответствии с этими возможностями и надо практиковать, по-моему. 




> А  насчет "введения в ригпа," если я и получу его - уверен, для меня принципиально не изменится.


Даже случайно услышать Песню Ваджра, даже прочитать её, даже понюхать дым от палочки, которая освящена песней Ваджра или другой мантрой тодрол -уже необратимо создать связь с учением дзогчен, которая рано или поздно проявиться!
Что же говорить о встрече с живым Учителем , слушании устных наставлений и прямом введении?
Я извиняюсь, но по-момему вы придаете слишком большое значение видимым результатам, тем, которые вы сами можете оценить, пощупать. И не учитываете то, что карма складывается из множества и множества причин , которых мы сами и не замечаем и не понимаем, а освобождение зависит от связи с Учением и Учителем.
Вспомните историю про тигрицу и пятерых тигрят, которым Будда поднес свое тело в одной из жизней. 



> И дело в том, что уж я то точно не отношусь к людям "Высших способностей".


Это вообще не имеет значения. ИМХО.




> Имея серьёзное препятсвие для практики- многолетнюю изнурительную депрессию, мне, думаю, будет полезней идти по пути накопления, делать Нёндро (выполнив которые в моём нынешнем положении, буду считать это достижением) и т.д.


А разьве нендро возможно выполнить? По-моему это пожизненная практика, перманентно возникающая по-необходимости.



> На такой вопрос что не скажешь - соврёшь.


Да ну? :Smilie: 



> Может.
> Я уже упоминал историю о Миларепе.


В истории говорится, что учитель признал, что действовал с привязаностью к учению. Значит сострадание было несовершенно. Значит он отвлекся.



> Может ли учитель сделать больше, чем позволяет карма существ?


интересный вопрос.
Я вот уже думала о том, как действует бодхисаттва.
Сам человек не может зародить причину для освобождения. ведь ему неоткуда её взять.
Но есть бодхисаттва, который вне причин и следствий, поэтому он берет и зарождает для этого существа причину для освобождения - создает с ним связь.
И карма существа изменилась. Бодхисаттва создал связь именно с этим существом в силу чего?
В силу ли того, что были на то причины, или в силу того, что его сострадание безгранично?
Если у этого существа нет причин для встречи с бодхисаттвой, то может ли бодхисаттва установить связь? если нет, то как быть с посвящением заслуг? Ведь посвящением заслуг устанавливается связь со всеми существами .

Я сделала вывод, что может. Ведь карма это не что-то неизменное, выданное как данность. Это процесс.




> Тем не менее, узнать от том как работают учения, не начав практиковать самому, можно, посмотрев на учеников.


Вы имеете ввиду узнать для какого типа учеников работает учение, а для какого не работает?



> Работает ли для них Метод?


Я имела ввиду вот что, если Гуру Ринпоче сокрыл эти терма именно для этого времени, значит именно в этом времени есть ученики, для которых именно этот метод работает.
Ведь метод это всего-лишь эхо. Появились ученики , которых при помощи этого метода можно освободить - в ответ на это появился Будда, передающий этот метод. имхо.



> Реализация Намкая Норбу не означает, что методы, которые даст он,  автоматически  позволят достичь реализации мне.
> Карма то у меня своя.


Это конечно. 
Но мне кажется, что вопрос так прост не решается. С одной стороны самый быстрый способ, это тот, который дает результаты, который необходим именно сейчас.
А с другой стороны, отказ от намерения понять и практиковать высшее воззрение - серьезное препятствие. Ведь это все же зарождение относительной бодхичитты - мысли о достижении полного освобождения. А без бодхичитты то куда?



> Что, разве все люди из окружения Будды Шакьямуни просветлели?


Со временем может и все? м?

----------


## kirava

To ullu

 если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? 
-----[Зачем всё перепутывать? Тантру с Ати Дзогпа Ченпо...]-------

 Значит сострадание было несовершенно. Значит он отвлекся.
-------[А как он мог тогда дать передачу?]------

Сам человек не может зародить причину для освобождения. ведь ему неоткуда её взять.
Но есть бодхисаттва, который вне причин и следствий, поэтому он берет и зарождает для этого существа причину для освобождения - создает с ним связь.
 если нет, то как быть с посвящением заслуг? Ведь посвящением заслуг устанавливается связь со всеми существами .
---[Зачем так много думать?Не думайте так много!]--

----------


## ullu

> Зачем всё перепутывать? Тантру с Ати Дзогпа Ченпо


Я не перепутываю.Я не о том что "если вы узнали свое состояние и т.д"... Я вот о чем. Для чего делают нендро на пути тантры в конечном итоге? Что бы узнать состояние ийдама, так? 
Но если во время передачи человек старается это состояние не узнать, аргументируя это тем, что ещё нендро не сделал, то это что за ерунда? Все с ног на голову выходит. Так?



> Значит сострадание было несовершенно. Значит он отвлекся.
> -------[А как он мог тогда дать передачу?]------


Хороший вопрос. Не знаю.
А как он тогда мог привязаться к учению?



> ---[Зачем так много думать?Не думайте так много!]--


А что разьве думанье не самосовершенно?  :Wink:

----------


## kirava

> Но если во время передачи человек старается это состояние не узнать, аргументируя это тем, что ещё нендро не сделал, то это что за ерунда? Все с ног на голову выходит. Так?


Конечно, во время посвящения не надо ничего выдумывать своего, а просто следовать указаниям учителя, иначе зачем приходить на посвящение.




> А как он тогда мог привязаться к учению?


Хороший вопрос. Не знаю.




> А что разьве думанье не самосовершенно?


Зачем нам и вам лишний намтог.

----------


## ullu

> Конечно, во время посвящения не надо ничего выдумывать своего, а просто следовать указаниям учителя, иначе зачем приходить на посвящение.


Во-во. Точно. Я вот это и хотела сказать. только у меня так коротко и ясно не получилось  :Smilie: 



> Хороший вопрос. Не знаю.


Во-во. ну и ладно, наверное  :Smilie: 



> Зачем нам и вам лишний намтог.


Ну так не буду думать об этом будут возникать мысли о чем-то другом. 
Так раз они все равно возникают, то пусть уж возникают по-делу. м?
а что такое намтог?

----------


## kirava

> а что такое намтог? [/B]


С тиб.  - поток (двойственных) мыслей.

----------


## ullu

Ага. понятно, спасибо. А я думаю - почему так рассылка называется ? :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

Бхусуку: А что Вас смутило в подлинных словах Намкая Норбу? 
Максим Андреевич: Хотя бы то, что слова вырваны из контекста. Что и привело к моим возражениям и словам Швейка. 
Я понял, о чем говорил Бхусуку, но только потому, что читал книги ННР в которых он освещал этот вопрос. 
И думаю, ННР говорил не совсем о тех признаках, за которыми я буду наблюдать .
Я уверен, что и на участников дискуссии практика Дзогчен повлияла так, что внешний наблюдатель смог бы это заметить.
Вот у ННР я заметил то, что «вроде бы» не выделяется – то, как он молчит.
На какой то кассете было снято, как он перед лекцией просто сидит и ничего не делает...
 kirava:
Главное не методы, а воззрение. Если не понято воззрение Дзогчен его методы не будут работать так как нужно. Так же и в сутре и в тантре. 
Э-э, вроде как, правая рука - важнее левой :-/
Думаю, важно и то и другое.
Тем более,  воззрения без метода видятся мне совсем уж бесполезными.
А наоборот - не совсем :)
Когда пришёл первый раз в центр Кагью, воззрения мне были вовсе не знакомы, но после первой медитации на Кармапу (при том, что практически всё, что можно сделать не правильно, я сделал в тот раз неправильно :) ) я первый раз пережил осознование себя во сне. Потом был очень яркий вещий сон,  после которого я и уехал из Москвы (где тогда находился в длиннющей командировке)-  разбираться со своей личной жизнью, потому что сон оказался верным.
Т.е. воззрения были неизвестны, даже  внешнего доверия не наблюдалось (думал, что посетил какую то секту :) ) - однако, похоже, благословение и в этом случае было получено, метод работал.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> Конечно же Марпа!
> *


Ну мало ли :)
Может быть деяния  были Миларепы уже  были подвергнуты  ревизии.
Так вот, когда он строил башни, у него был его Лама, на которого он полагался,  видимо, в отличие от Вас  ;) (считать провокацией).



> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> В книге "Нарисованное Радугой" Ургьен Ринпоче цитирует слова Милы о том, что он практиковал Дзогчен.  Кроме того, есть тханки с Милой, где он изображен с тростью, которую используют в Дзогчен Лонгде.*


А кто передавал ему методы Дзогчен? (кроме практики под  руководством Ронгтона Лаги , не приведшей к реализации).



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Ну ведь это же не вы должны выбирать что вам практиковать.*


?!! 
Давайте, Вы за меня выберете? :)
Ну, ладно бы, Вы имели в виду, что Лама выбирает подходящую практику…
Так нет…



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Практикуют то в зависимости от способностей и связей с учением, а не в зависимости от своих предпочтений , желаний и волеизъявлений.*


Это кто ж так выбирает то?
*ullu* Как происходил выбор Дзогчен именно Вами?
Что, даже и не пытались объяснить своему эго, что этот выбор соответствует Вашим предпочтениям, желаниям и волеизъявлениям?
Может, у Вас и эго то нет, сижу тут общаюсь по Интернету с манифестацией Дакини?



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> Это же не рынок - хочу то практикую, хочу это.*


Реплика в сторону: «В каком то смысле – рынок».
С конкуренцией между брендами, со стратегией продаж, целевыми группами, , скидками…
Ничто сансарное не чуждо рынку смысла жизни. :)



> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? 
> В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?*


Не сомневайтесь, я не оказался в состоянии Калачакры.
ullu:
В последствии вам оно может пригодиться, тогда и сделаете. 
Видимо, очень далеко «в последствии». :)
Каким то образом я умудрился проспать лунг на мантру Калачакры от Оле, да так, что даже и не подозревал о том, что он вообще давался на том курсе. (дело было Пхове).
ullu:
 Или же можете делать параллельно. Но я не понимаю, какой смысл практиковать, если в тот момент когда получаешь то, для чего практикуешь - самому же этому получению и препятствовать?
 kirava:
Конечно, во время посвящения не надо ничего выдумывать своего, а просто следовать указаниям учителя, иначе зачем приходить на посвящение.
*kirava, ullu* – про статус наблюдателя на посвящении наверняка же знаете?
Ничего  выдумывать не пришлось. 
«Зачем приходил?» - будем считать – чтобы получить благословение, помочь с организацией. (Это, конечно, соврал – почему, объясню ниже).
Благословение, и правда, получил – в тот день, когда смотрят сны, я увидел как выиграл в лотерею.
И правда, на следующий день я попал в помещение с мандалой, которую очень хотел увидеть – во время посвящения не хватило ленточек, нужно было их срочно сделать.
А могло получиться так, что не увидел бы её из за нехватки времени (доступ к манадале открыли только по окончании посвящения, когда нам уже нужно было уезжать).
ullu:Я извиняюсь, но по-момему вы придаете слишком большое значение видимым результатам, тем, которые вы сами можете оценить, пощупать.
Хм, почему бы и не придавать – если эти результаты, как правило, появляются очень быстро. Заодно будем засевать и семена, которые дадут отдалённые последствия.
ullu:А разве нендро возможно выполнить? По-моему это пожизненная практика, перманентно возникающая по-необходимости.
У нас нёндро делается всеми, оно состоит из 4 частей, в каждой по 100 000 повторений. Тот кто сделал все 4 части – выполнил Нёндро и может переходить к другим практикам, которые даются индивидуально.
ullu: В истории говорится, что учитель признал, что действовал с привязаностью к учению. Значит сострадание было несовершенно. Значит он отвлекся.
Он же реализовал Дзогчен :)))
ullu: Сам человек не может зародить причину для освобождения. ведь ему неоткуда её взять.
Но есть бодхисаттва, который вне причин и следствий, поэтому он берет и зарождает для этого существа причину для освобождения - создает с ним связь.
Таким образом карма к освобождению созревает в отсутствии причины, порождённой самим субъектом, э-э-э...
Это что ж получается, мы тут до сих пор тонем в океане сансары только потому, что бодхисаттвы не слишком то усердно порождают причины к нашему освобождению?? :)
ullu:Вы имеете ввиду узнать для какого типа учеников работает учение, а для какого не работает? 
Да.
ullu: Я имела ввиду вот что, если Гуру Ринпоче сокрыл эти терма именно для этого времени, значит именно в этом времени есть ученики, для которых именно этот метод работает.
Причинно-следственная связь между тем, что терма открыты сейчас и тем что я  и есть тот самый ученик, пока для меня не очевидны.
В это время в мире живёт более 6 млрд. таких потенциальных учеников. 
SCHWEJK: На такой вопрос что не скажешь - соврёшь. 
ullu:Да ну?
На вопрос «Зачем?», «Почему?» и т.д. люди  врут (причём неосознанно; я вру – осознанно ;) )  – попробуйте задать его окружающим Вас людям и понаблюдайте – сразу начинются «отмазки», объяснения типа «может быть...», «наверное, потому, что...» Спрашиваем  о мотивах, а они непросветлёнными людьми не осознаются и находятся в области бессознательного. 
В такой формулировке вопросы бесполезны.
SCHWEJK:И почему именно Калачакру? - потому что Элиста неподалёку от моего города и мне относительно нетрудно добраться до неё и получить "первое попавшееся" Посвящение? 
ullu: Такова ваша связь с Учением, что вы родились в Элисте и имеете возможность встретиться с этим Учением, а с другим - не имеете.
Я  родился  в селе Малокурильское Южно-Курильского района Сахалинской области, на острове Шикотан - слава богам, что не в этой  глухомани, в Элисте :)
Элиста же находится неподалёку от моего нынешнего места жительства.
ullu:Потому что такова ваша карма. 
Моя карма намного лучше! :)
Когда передача была мне действительно нужна, от Учителя, с которым есть крепкие кармические связи, мне не пришлось никуда ехать вовсе!
Он сам ко мне приехал.
Курс Пховы проводился даже не в соседнем миллионном Волгограде, а моём трёхсоттысячном Волжском - тут уж мне было никак не отвертеться от  посещения курса:)  - с  этого и началась моя практика в Кагью.
ullu: Даже случайно услышать Песню Ваджра, даже прочитать её, даже понюхать дым от палочки, которая освящена песней Ваджра или другой мантрой тодрол -уже необратимо создать связь с учением дзогчен, которая рано или поздно проявиться!
Ну что же, я возрадовался!
Раз уж это так необратимо: "Благодаря встрече с ламой я стану одним из счастливых Бодхисаттв, которым не придётся…" - короче, пойду ка я спать :)

----------


## Толя

>У нас нёндро делается всеми, оно состоит из 4 частей, в каждой по 100 000 повторений. Тот кто сделал все 4 части – выполнил Нёндро и может переходить к другим практикам, которые даются индивидуально.

Вовсе не факт, что тот, кто сделал все по 100 000 раз именно ВЫПОЛНИЛ нендро. Недавно Войтек приезжал. Он сказал, что знает большое кол-во людей, которые нендро закончили и на этом завязи и с Кагью и с буддизмом вообще. Если после произнесения 111 111-й строчки из гуру-йоги человек ждет что именно "ЩАС И ПРОСВЕТЛЕЕТ" или думает, что вот скоро я получу "САМУЮ ПРОДВИНУТУЮ" практику, то это хороший повод сделать все четыре части еще раз. Так что сделал не сделал это все индивидуально, а не как на конвеере сделал - стал крутым.  Если есть достаточно времени, то можно хоть 10 раз его сделать, но не факт, что это поможет узнать ум.  Именно так он и сказал.  Если вы узнали ум, то нендро закончено. А если нет - то нет  :Wink:  Примерно так.  Ни от кого из Кагью я такого не слышал и не читал.  Наверное, у него чуть-чуть свое мнение =))))   С другой стороны, даже если ум и узнан, все равно ведь не дадут никаких "индивидуальных практик" пока по 111 111 раз все не сделаешь  :Big Grin:  хы-хы

----------


## kirava

>Тем более,  воззрения без метода видятся мне совсем уж бесполезными
>А наоборот - не совсем

Это то же самое, что готовить лекарство без рецепта или отправляться в путь без знания этого пути и т.д.

>но после первой медитации на Кармапу (при том, что >практически всё, что можно сделать не правильно, я сделал в >тот раз неправильно  :Smilie:  ) я первый раз пережил осознование >себя во сне

Переживание (ньям) - совсем ничего не означает. Важно постижение природы ума, а для этого нужно иметь воззрение. 
"Если у нас имеются цепляния, мы не обладаем "Воззрением". Сачен Кунга Ньингпо. Также учителя Дзогчен говорили: "Переживания как туман, они испаряются и исчезают".

>Так вот, когда он строил башни, у него был его Лама, на которого он полагался, видимо, в отличие от Вас 

У него был коренной учитель, нигде Марпа не выглядел как лама, который ограничивает ученика. Мила  не за что не строил бы башни, если б не узнал природу своего ума от Марпы. 

Если кто-то понял природу ума (а значит встретил коренного учителя) и продолжает говорить "Не смешивай передачи, это наше, это не наше, мне надо спросить у Ламы можно ли мне пойти послушать учение Патрула Ринпоче о Бодхисаттва-чарья-аватаре и т.д.", то никакого постижения не было, а просто очередной ньям. 

>А кто передавал ему методы Дзогчен?
Не знаю.


>U:А разве нендро возможно выполнить? По-моему это пожизненная практика
>S:У нас нёндро делается всеми, оно состоит из 4 часте. Тот кто сделал все 4 части – выполнил Нёндро и может переходить к другим практикам, которые даются индивидуально.

Сейчас даётся только одна практика - 8 Кармапа,  и если практикующий перестал выполнять предварительные практики и скатился обратно к 8-ми мирским дхармам, никакой 8 Кармапа ему не поможет. Многие тратят по 8 лет лишь на одни простирания, а потом оглянуться не успевают, как  пришла старость и смерть, а трдационное тибетское нёндро ещё не окончено!

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Толя_ 
> *  С другой стороны, даже если ум и узнан, все равно ведь не дадут никаких "индивидуальных практик" пока по 111 111 раз все не сделаешь  хы-хы*


Кстати, не во всех школах и традициях терма нужно выполнить нёндро перед практикой йидама. В этих традициях нёндро выполняют, потому что предварительные практики - основа основ, а также одновременно с этим делают садхану  йидама, как это происходит в Риме или Дуджом  Терсар. В традиции Терсар есть нендро без простираний, там просто повторяют по-тибетски 2 строчки прибежища и 2 строчки бодхичитты.

----------


## Шуня

Schwejk
Благодаря встрече с ламой я стану одним из счастливых Бодихсаттв, которым скорее ПРИДЕТСЯ, чем не придется – раз уж это необратимо  :Stick Out Tongue:  

ullu, спасибо, что пояснили про нендро и Калачакру, это ваше мнение, или где-то об этом написано? я имею в виду вот это: «И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?»
просто у меня был внутренний конфликт по этому поводу, а вы его разрешили  :Smilie:  правда еще не до конца…хотелось бы удостовериться в этом самолично  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Можно мне  :Smilie: 


«И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?»

Это просто смысл того, чему учат учителя Дзочен, поэтому для практикующих Дзогчен не надо делать традиционное нендро.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"для практикующих Дзогчен не надо делать традиционное нендро"

Более правильно так:
Для практикующих Дзогчен некоторых линий, традиционное нёндро не является обязательным. 
Но это совсем не значит, что его *не надо*  делать.
Может кому-то из практикующих оно как раз поможет?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *"для практикующих Дзогчен не надо делать традиционное нендро"
> 
> Более правильно так:
> Для практикующих Дзогчен некоторых линий, традиционное нёндро не является обязательным. 
> Но это совсем не значит, что его не надо  делать.
> Может кому-то из практикующих оно как раз поможет?*


Есть нендро Дзогчена.Учение Ати полностью самодостаточно, поэтому традиц. Нендро попросту не нужно.

А в каких линиях Дзогчен Ати-йоги надо делать традиц. нендро?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Да, "всемирная передача" - это весьма оригинальная придумка Ринпоче  :Smilie:  Особенно забавно выглядят те, кому не хватило места перед телевизором и они боятся что-то пропустить  :Smilie:  Но самое удивительное, что до сих пор есть люди, которые убеждены, что они получают таким образом передачу... Однако в целом это "божественное введение" - отличная идея приобщения новичков к серьезным практикам в будущем...

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> * Но самое удивительное, что до сих пор есть люди, которые убеждены, что они получают таким образом передачу...*


Каким таким? Вы считаете эта придумка не работает и люди не получают прямое введение, если они правильно выполняют практику?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Разумеется никакого введения в эти дни "раздачи ригпа" никто не получает...  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуня

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *Можно мне 
> 
> 
> «И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?»
> 
> Это просто смысл того, чему учат учителя Дзочен, поэтому для практикующих Дзогчен не надо делать традиционное нендро.*


на мой взгляд не совсем верное утверждение, если исходить из приведенной цитаты, там сказано что если вы смогли войти в состояние на передаче, то нендро делать не обязательно  :Confused: , а вы пишете про то чему учат учителя Дзогчен, т.е. получается те кто практикуют дзогчен, по умолчанию уже вошли в состояние и не нуждаются в нендро?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шуня_ 
> *
> , т.е. олучается те кто практикуют дзогчен, по умолчанию уже вошли в состояние и не нуждаются в нендро?*


В состоянии тот, кто в состоянии. Человек должен сам решать надо ему нендро или не надо, не основываясь на своих пристрастиях.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *Разумеется никакого введения в эти дни "раздачи ригпа" никто не получает... *


На ретрите мы тоже находимся на расстоянии от учителя. Если вы скажете, что на ретрите получаем, а на видео передаче нет - то по вашей логике Ринпоче нагло нам всем лжёт.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Ринпоче не лжет, а использует искуссные методы для тех, кому непременно нужно что-то получить, чтобы начать заниматься практиками  :Smilie:  На ретрите также ничего не передается  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *Ринпоче не лжет, а использует искуссные методы для тех, кому непременно нужно что-то получить, чтобы начать заниматься практиками  На ретрите также ничего не передается *


Конечно!!!   :Smilie:  

Я так и понял, что вы именно это и имеете в виду.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Приятно, когда тебя понимают  :Smilie:  Это все, что я хотел сказать по данному поводу в меленьком промежутке между мыслями или пациентами - уже и сам не знаю между чем  :Smilie:  
Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *Да, "всемирная передача" - это весьма оригинальная придумка Ринпоче  Особенно забавно выглядят те, кому не хватило места перед телевизором и они боятся что-то пропустить  Но самое удивительное, что до сих пор есть люди, которые убеждены, что они получают таким образом передачу... Однако в целом это "божественное введение" - отличная идея приобщения новичков к серьезным практикам в будущем...*


Весьма печально, Аркадий, что у вас наблюдается всё больше и больше скептицизма по поводу практик и передач ваджраяны. 

Конечно, видеопередача это всё же не живая передача, однако новички с неслыханным упрямством таки получают особые переживания, в т.ч. и опыт ригпа.  :Smilie:  Чем не перестают удивлять бывалых. На это имеется целый ряд причин:
1) новичок выполняет практику с людьми, которые уже имеют живую связь с учителем.
2) новичок видит изображение и слышит голос учителя.
3) новичок выполняет практику в стиле маха-йоги как указано, что само по себе уже может пробудить знание.
4) новичок имеет веру.
5) и наконец, оказывается в одно и тоже время в одном и том же состоянии с группой и с учителем.
Что же тут удивительного?

Вот вы еще Аркадий утверждаете, что на ретрите также ничего не передаётся. Так это опять неверно.
На ретрите передаётся самое важное - энергия благословения, которая, при выполнении указанного метода, разгоняет тучи неведения и явственно открывает изначальное состояние. Как я говорил в одном из тредов, мгновенное присутствие передать невозможно, но возможно передать его энергию, которой владеет учитель. 

PS Cама возможность такой передачи от ума к уму, это факт, а именно целая серия экспериментов проведенных в других условиях и в другом культурном контексте, но тем не менее, научно подтвержденных.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Максим Андреевич, энергия благословения при выполнении указанного метода является причиной открывания изначального состояния?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

А почему вы спрашиваете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Макс, не нужно, право слово печалиться из-за меня  :Smilie:  Тем более, что блажен, кто верует. Веруете и слава Богу... Что касается "особых переживаний", то эта "лапша" больше всего держится на ушах аумовцев им им подобных . К настоящему дзогчену все это имеет весьма отдаленное отношение. А "энергия благословения" - это просто банальное "духовное эго" (замена обычного эго), которое просто обожает вкусно покушать в присутствии реализованного мастера...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *А почему вы спрашиваете? *


"АПВОВНВ?"

Я, Максим Андреич, разобраться хочу. (шмыгнув носом)
"Встретил слово незнакомое - проясни его", как завещал дедушка Хаббард.

Так всё таки, что такое энергия благословения и что она даёт?
Можно ли её мазать на хлеб? Rig tsal - это оно? Или другое?
Почему это самое важное? Её таки-можно передать?

Знаете, есть такое теософское понятие - эгрегор. Эту энергию можно сравнить с эгрегором или это из другой оперы и нечто большее?

Ну короче, слово не воробей, давайте рассказывайте.
Это вопрос, собственно, ко всем: что такое энергия благословения?

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> Что касается "особых переживаний", то эта "лапша" больше всего держится на ушах аумовцев им им подобных . К настоящему дзогчену все это имеет весьма отдаленное отношение.


Непонятно причем тут аумовцы?  Во время особых переживаний (например блаженства или пустоты) какое-то время отсутствуют суждения - раз, полностью присутствует внимание в моменте - два, плюс индукция состояния учителя - три. Передача. Всё еще думаете дзогчен тут не причем?




> А "энергия благословения" - это просто банальное "духовное эго" (замена обычного эго), которое просто обожает вкусно покушать в присутствии реализованного мастера...


Информация для рационалистического ума:
В 70-е годы западными психологоми (в частности Чарльзом Тартом) проводились исследования по телепатической передаче мыслеобразов реципиенту в состоянии сна. Результат - положительный, вероятность простого угадывания - от 0,001 до 0,000001. Также проводились исследования по передаче и считыванию мыслеобразов в бодрствующем состоянии под воздействием магнитных полей. Результат - также положительный на фоне явно выраженного изменения ритма мозга.
Соответственно можно предположить, что реализованный учитель Дзогчена индуцирует через собственное силовое поле нужные волны и нужные для прямого введения состояния, которые просто являются отражанием его собственного состояния. Но это всё так, реверансы для скептического ума.

----------


## Sadhak

.


> В десятый, и последний раз повторяю - переживание не может себя переживать. Топор не рубит сам себя. Чтобы возникло отражение, должно быть зеркало. Чтобы возникло переживание, должно быть сознание. Это общебуддийские истины. Не придумывайте самостоятельно значения терминов, изучите общепринятые. В конце концов, всмотритесь в собственное сознание и сами определите, имеет ли оно цвет или форму, какое оно на вкус или запах, теплое или холодное, большое или маленькое, и является ли вообще переживанием. 
> На этом нашу дискуссию считаю закрытой.


 Я вот ее сюда перенесу, вдруг здесь еще не успели закрыть  :Smilie: , а как я понимаю, здесь разговор свелся к тому же. Да вот еще ответ Сэму на межбудийском туда же. Может все-таки раскрыть тему как следует, чтобы она не всплывала через день? К тому же, не один я такой тут тупой и упрямый.
 Итак: ---Чтобы возникло отражение, должно быть зеркало.---
Зеркало должно быть. Но это бытие относится только к переживанию, именно переживание есть - это единственное, к чему можно вообще применить понятия бытия и существования. О зеркале (ригпа, Я, сознании, атмане и т.д.) нельзя говорить пока нет переживания - их нет. Когда оно есть - их тоже нет, есть переживание. Таким образом, все они есть только концепция и кроме переживания нет ничего. Это единственно, что точно является фактом и прямым опытом, а не концепцией, которая как мы уже выяснили, появляется позже "переживанием концептуализирования". И самого переживания нет, поскольку его нельзя обнаружить без помощи его же - "пуст от самобытия" и со "способностью познания". Да, со способностью, но чего угодно, только не себя самого, это же действие, глагол, а не существительное. И способность, а не объект знания или познающий. Единственное, что есть из всей этой тройственности - только восприятие (переживание), все остальное его мутации мимикрирующие под видящего и видимое. 

---На ретрите передаётся самое важное - энергия благословения--- (М.А.)
---На ретрите также ничего не передается --- (А.Щ.) 

Вот, то же самое. Мы все время возвращаемся к тому же разговору. Или вот:
---Потенциальность существует, только лишь в непроявленном виде, иначе никакая реализация кармы не была бы возможна.---
 Как можно говорить о существовании непроявленного, если сам термин относится только к уже проявленному и никогда за его пределы выйти не может? Как и карма. Иначе, это бы означало, что в непроявленном "несуществовании" существуют зерна кармы. Что это за бытие в небытии? Объект в пустой от ... всего... пустоте? Первичные причины без своих причин? Потенциальность не является объектом или причиной. Думаю так.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> Непонятно причем тут аумовцы?  Во время особых переживаний (например блаженства или пустоты) какое-то время отсутствуют суждения - раз, полностью присутствует внимание в моменте - два, плюс индукция состояния учителя - три. Передача. Всё еще думаете дзогчен тут не причем?
> *


Максим, а как вы думаете, кто именно испытывает все эти переживания и сохраняет внимание? Что касается "индукции состояния учителя", то это лучше к экстрасенсам и физикам  :Smilie: 

*Садхаку (в терминах Адвайты):*
Состояние Атмана - это не переживание... Хотя само слово "переживание" - просто словесное клише и, если вы можете находиться в Атмане, то все эти обозначения и расхождения никакой роли уже не играют. Но смысл здесь в том, что переживания может испытывать лишь "я", а когда "я" нет, то нет и переживаний. Можно сформулировать и в терминах парадоксальных суждений: "У ВСЕГО нет переживаний частностей". Это если совсем кратко...

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> Максим, а как вы думаете, кто именно испытывает все эти переживания и сохраняет внимание?


Будда.




> Что касается "индукции состояния учителя", то это лучше к экстрасенсам и физикам


А у вас есть другое разумное объяснение? И куда же тогда вас направить после подобного -- *"энергия благословения" - это просто банальное "духовное эго" (замена обычного эго), которое просто обожает вкусно покушать в присутствии реализованного мастера"*, может быть к поварам кулинарного техникума?..

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Садхак, попытайтесь разобраться сами, а не бесконечно задавать многозначительные вопросы. А когда разберетесь, напишите сюда, и мы тогда уже посмотрим, насколько верно ваше постижение  :Smilie:  

Всмотритесь в собственное сознание и сами определите, имеет ли оно цвет или форму, какое оно на вкус или запах, теплое или холодное, большое или маленькое, является ли оно переживанием и вообще, кто всё это делает.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *
> А у вас есть другое разумное объяснение? И куда же тогда вас направить после подобного -- "энергия благословения" - это просто банальное "духовное эго" (замена обычного эго), которое просто обожает вкусно покушать в присутствии реализованного мастера", может быть к поварам кулинарного техникума?..*


Макс, я смотрю вам хочется непременно всех куда-то направить. Это не лучший способ общения. Хотя ничего другого я, признаться, и не ожидал. Любимое занятие многих форумчан - направлять всех на путь истиный  :Smilie:  Все эти ваши "научные объяснения" не имеют никакого отношения к данному вопросу. Кажется Игорь Берхин Вам это уже много раз пытался объяснять, но видимо уже устал от этого занятия...

P.S.
Ну если все переживания испытывает только Будда, то тогда у меня больше вопросов нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

"Благославление" сиддхов, как пробуждающий фактор, особенно "чистых видений",- очень частый элемент во многих намтарах тибетцев.
Может быть это "шактипат" соседних традиций прокрался в наши ряды?  :Smilie: )
Вспоминается плакат:
"Будь бдителен дорогой товарищь!"

----------


## Бхусуку

"шактипат" - это уродливая карикатура, придуманная Асахарой?

----------


## ullu

> ?!! 
> Давайте, Вы за меня выберете? 
> Ну, ладно бы, Вы имели в виду, что Лама выбирает подходящую практику…
> Так нет…


Я имле ввиду, что выбирать нужно в соотвествии с намерением, а не в соотвествии с желанием.



> *ullu* Как происходил выбор Дзогчен именно Вами?
> Что, даже и не пытались объяснить своему эго, что этот выбор соответствует Вашим предпочтениям, желаниям и волеизъявлениям?


У меня небыло выбора. Мне дажи книжку, я прочитала, поняла что это то, что решает мои проблемы , поехала на ретрит, получила передачу, практикую.
Потом спросила себя - может быть другая традиция? Ответила себе - а смысл? 
Смысла менять традицию (для себя) не нашла. Поэтому практикую дальше в этой традиции.



> Реплика в сторону: «В каком то смысле – рынок».


Это не так. Отношение к чему угодно может быть каким угодно. мы все это прекрасно знаем. но для освобождения отношение к Дхарме как к рынку не полезно. Поэтому бессмысленно. 



> Не сомневайтесь, я не оказался в состоянии Калачакры.


(в сторону)
И почему все так уверены в том, что их личности кому то интересны?



> Видимо, очень далеко «в последствии».


Зависит от обстоятельств.



> *kirava, ullu* – про статус наблюдателя на посвящении наверняка же знаете?


Я не знаю.



> «Зачем приходил?»


А мандалу то зачем видеть? И благословение зачем получать? 



> Хм, почему бы и не придавать – если эти результаты, как правило, появляются очень быстро. Заодно будем засевать и семена, которые дадут отдалённые последствия.


потому что , если придавая им слишком большое значение вы можете упустить из виду то, что есть ещё и результаты не видимые.



> У нас нёндро делается всеми, оно состоит из 4 частей, в каждой по 100 000 повторений. Тот кто сделал все 4 части – выполнил Нёндро и может переходить к другим практикам, которые даются индивидуально.


Но это не значит, что этот человек выполнил нендро.
В последствии у него могут возникнуть препяствия, и ему понадобиться опять выполнить нендро. А он привяхется к тому. что уже выполнил его и не станет. как ему тогда это препяствие преодолеть? Глупо получается. Имхо.
Разумно выполнить нендро перед передачей, если есть время.
Не разумно, по-моему выполнять нендро перед передачей если времени нет, и не выполнять нендро после того , как получил передачу, если возникли соответствующие препяствия.
к тому же кто успешнее выполнит нендро? Человек, который не опнимает за чем он это делает, и делает просто потому что так сказали, или человек, который побывав на ретрите и не получив прямое введение задал себе вопрос - почему? Обнаружил причины и ак способы исправления ситуации - практики нендро. Он теперь точно знает зачем он это делает. 
У кого будут лучшие результаты практики нендро?



> Он же реализовал Дзогчен ))


Если действовал с привязанностью, значит не до конца.



> Таким образом карма к освобождению созревает в отсутствии причины, порождённой самим субъектом, э-э-э...
> Это что ж получается, мы тут до сих пор тонем в океане сансары только потому, что бодхисаттвы не слишком то усердно порождают причины к нашему освобождению??


 Не сходиться, да. Значит учитель не может сделать больше, чем позволяет карма существ. Хорошо, что существа не знают какая у них карма, а то они никогда ничего не делали бы вообще - аргументируя это тем. что карма все равно не позволяет, чего рыпаться?




> ullu:Вы имеете ввиду узнать для какого типа учеников работает учение, а для какого не работает? 
> Да.


Ну по-моему не самый разумный способ выбрать себе традицию. Не лучше посмотреть на свои способности и особенности и решить уже подходит это учение для меня лично или нет?



> Причинно-следственная связь между тем, что терма открыты сейчас и тем что я  и есть тот самый ученик, пока для меня не очевидны.
> В это время в мире живёт более 6 млрд. таких потенциальных учеников.


Здесь речь шла не о вас лично. 



> На вопрос «Зачем?», «Почему?» и т.д. люди  врут (причём неосознанно; я вру – осознанно  )  – попробуйте задать его окружающим Вас людям и понаблюдайте – сразу начинются «отмазки», объяснения типа «может быть...», «наверное, потому, что...» Спрашиваем  о мотивах, а они непросветлёнными людьми не осознаются и находятся в области бессознательного. 
> В такой формулировке вопросы бесполезны.


Для ответа было достаточно написать осознаваемое намерение.
Я вот знаю для чего я практикую, совершенно точно, если мое намерение не всегда чисто от других желаний то это препятствие, но цель моей практики от этого не меняется.

----------


## Suraj

Да, нет. До Асахары - это был краеугольный камень Индуиского тантризма более 1000 лет!
 Там одним из важных положений является, что без шактипата Гуру реализация невозможна.

----------


## ullu

> ullu, спасибо, что пояснили про нендро и Калачакру, это ваше мнение, или где-то об этом написано? я имею в виду вот это: «И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?»
> просто у меня был внутренний конфликт по этому поводу, а вы его разрешили  правда еще не до конца…хотелось бы удостовериться в этом самолично


Намкай Норбу Ринпоче на ретритах объясняет про нендро. 
И я так его поняла. 
И если просто подумать то по-моему это разумно - практиковать то, что необходимо в данной ситуации. 
К примеру, если я практикую в строгой традиции и там обязательно сделать нендро, то я делаю нендро, потмоу что это необходимо по-обстоятельствам. А если я в не строгой традиции практикую и там не обязательно делать нендро, но я никак не пойму что же это за дзогчен такой вообще, то я тоже делаю нендро, потому что так необходимо по-обстоятельствам. И так далее.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

В свое время Лонгченпа сказал так: "Нгендро - это все то, чем занимаются ученики, не способные поддерживать ригпа непрерывно..." И, кстати, это понятие не всегда означало строгий последовательный набор предписанных действий. Это уже потом все закостенело и превратилось в метод "упал - отжался"...

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> Макс, я смотрю вам хочется непременно всех куда-то направить. Это не лучший способ общения.


Действительно, направлять к аумовцам, физикам и эзотерикам, это далеко не конструктивный способ общения. Поэтому давайте будем воздерживаться от подобного, и высказываться по-существу.




> Все эти ваши "научные объяснения" не имеют никакого отношения к данному вопросу.


А пищевые метафоры имеют? Или у вас есть другое объяснение кроме как "вкусно покушать"?  :Smilie:  Я всего лишь привел гипотезу как возможный реальный вариант объяснения, причем исключительно для рационалистически настроенных умов.

----------


## Шуня

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче на ретритах объясняет про нендро. 
> И я так его поняла. 
> И если просто подумать то по-моему это разумно - практиковать то, что необходимо в данной ситуации. 
> К примеру, если я практикую в строгой традиции и там обязательно сделать нендро, то я делаю нендро, потмоу что это необходимо по-обстоятельствам. А если я в не строгой традиции практикую и там не обязательно делать нендро, но я никак не пойму что же это за дзогчен такой вообще, то я тоже делаю нендро, потому что так необходимо по-обстоятельствам. И так далее.


а про Калачакру вы привели просто пример, или ННР говорил все это именно про передачу Калачакры? просто дело в том, что я не испытываю никакой необходимости в нендро, а мои знакомые уверяют что это необходимо сделать предварительно, иначе все зря..

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Кстати, не во всех школах и традициях терма нужно выполнить нёндро перед практикой йидама. В этих традициях нёндро выполняют, потому что предварительные практики - основа основ, а также одновременно с этим делают садхану  йидама, как это происходит в Риме или Дуджом  Терсар. В традиции Терсар есть нендро без простираний, там просто повторяют по-тибетски 2 строчки прибежища и 2 строчки бодхичитты.*


Приветствую!

Кто сказал, Кирава, что в Дуджом Тэрсар не делают простираний? Во многих нёндро, например, Лонгчен нингтик, простирания делают вместе с гуру-йогой, читая семичленную молитву. Поэтому простирания можно выполнять или в начале вместе с молитвой прибежища или в конце, выполняя гуру-йогу. В любом случае, простирания - непревзойденное противоядие от гордыни и действенно избавляет от спеси.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
> 
> Приветствую!
> 
> Кто сказал, Кирава, что в Дуджом Тэрсар не делают простираний? Во многих нёндро, например, Лонгчен нингтик, простирания делают вместе с гуру-йогой, читая семичленную молитву. Поэтому простирания можно выполнять или в начале вместе с молитвой прибежища или в конце, выполняя гуру-йогу. В любом случае, простирания - непревзойденное противоядие от гордыни и действенно избавляет от спеси.*


Я сказал "В традиции Терсар есть нендро без простираний", во всяком случае, в тексте сказано повторять строки, про простирания ни слова.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шуня_ 
> *
> 
> а про Калачакру вы привели просто пример, или ННР говорил все это именно про передачу Калачакры? просто дело в том, что я не испытываю никакой необходимости в нендро, а мои знакомые уверяют что это необходимо сделать предварительно, иначе все зря..*


Нет, Ринпоче не говорил про Калачакру.
Вопрос состоит в том каким образом вы не испытываете необходимости в нендро, и откуда это неиспытывание возникает.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аркадий Щербаков_ 
> *В свое время Лонгченпа сказал так: "Нгендро - это все то, чем занимаются ученики, не способные поддерживать ригпа непрерывно..." И, кстати, это понятие не всегда означало строгий последовательный набор предписанных действий. Это уже потом все закостенело и превратилось в метод "упал - отжался"...*


Точно! Спасибо, Аркадий за цитату.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Я сказал "В традиции Терсар есть нендро без простираний", во всяком случае, в тексте сказано повторять строки, про простирания ни слова.*


Потому что простирания делаются вместе с гуру-йогой.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *Можно мне 
> 
> 
> «И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?»
> 
> Это просто смысл того, чему учат учителя Дзочен, поэтому для практикующих Дзогчен не надо делать традиционное нендро.*


Склоняюсь к стопам несравненного гуру!
Незагрязненный двойным омрачением, он показал метод очищения.
С уверенностью завершивший высший путь, он поступал так, будто еще только учится ему следовать. 
Покинувший пределы сансары и нирваны, он все же явил себя в сансаре.

Патрул Ринпоче

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Есть нендро Дзогчена.Учение Ати полностью самодостаточно, поэтому традиц. Нендро попросту не нужно.
> 
> А в каких линиях Дзогчен Ати-йоги надо делать традиц. нендро? 
> 
> *


'od gsal rdzogs pa chen po klong chen snying gi thig le подойдет?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
> 
> Потому что простирания делаются вместе с гуру-йогой.*


Ну, вот есть такой текст:
http://choklingtersar.narod.ru/praktic/32.htm

Там нет слова "простирания". Или про них там просто не написали?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
> 
> 'od gsal rdzogs pa chen po klong chen snying gi thig le подойдет?*


Конечно  подойдёт, но я имел в виду Ати Дзогпа Ченпо  так сказать "в чистом виде", без тантрического уклона так сказать. Ведь Гараб Дордже не говорил "Сначала простирания - тогда будет вам введение в ригпа". Или всё-таки в какой то из тантр Ати Дзогпа Ченпо предписывается традиц. тибетское нёндро?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Конечно подойдёт, но я имел в виду Ати Дзогпа Ченпо так сказать "в чистом виде", без тантрического уклона так сказать.


Вот именно так и раскололось Учение Шакьямуни на стхавиравадинов и махасангхиков... и так далее.

И бывает ли вообще в сансаре "Ати в чистом виде"?
По-моему нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Короче, как следует из учений ННР,  практик Дзогчен  полностью возлагает ответственность на себя, а не на правила, и сам решает нужно ли ему делать традиц. тибетское нендро.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Мне всегда было забавно наблюдать, как всё обсуждение о выполнении нёндро сводятся к обсуждению простираний.  :Smilie:  Но ведь нёндро это же не только простирания. Тем более что ни в Чоклинг Терсар нёндро, ни даже в Дуджом Терсар нёндро, простирания не предусматриваются. Их там попросту нет. 
И если человек практикует Дзогчен, то гуру-йога для него это основная практика, а она сама по себе уже часть нёндро. Кроме того, даже тантрическое нёндро можно выполнять с воззрением дзогчен! Вот например как это видел Дуджом Ринпоче http://bodhi.hotbox.ru/dzogview.htm

В заключении, хотелось бы привести слова Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче из текста по нёндро Dud jom ter sar ngon dro ngag don du pa zhug, где сказано следующее:
_Согалсно учению Дзогчен, а также линии Ньингма, идущей от самого Гуру Падмасамбавы, мы не должны принижать другие учения. Все они есть опора, украшение, и часть учений Дзогчен. Не отбрасывайте никакое из них, утверждая, "О, да это же Хинаяна; или, да это же практика Бодхисаттв, это всего лишь упражнения внешних тантр. Меня они не интересуют, мне они не нужны, потому что я практикую только Дзогчен." Это совершенно ложный способ воззрения.
Все эти учения являются украшениям, или ветвями Дзогчен, как на одном дереве. Дзогчен это плод, но все они есть опора для высших ветвей дерева. Каждая практика этих колесниц предназначена для устрания соответствующих препятствий и помогает нам открыть нашу просветленную природу._

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Ну, вот есть такой текст:
> http://choklingtersar.narod.ru/praktic/32.htm
> 
> Там нет слова "простирания". Или про них там просто не написали?*


Приветствую,

Конечно, не написали. В кратких нёндро Чоклинг тэрсар простирания делаются с прибежищем и бодхичиттой. Это вопрос прояснялся у Чоки Нима Ринпоче. Вот собственно его слова из книги о предварительных практиках:

Практика принятия прибежища в сочетании с простираниями выполняется следующим образом. Молитва, которую произносят, зависит от того, какое нёндро вы делаете. Иногда это само прибежище, иногда прибежище вместе с бодхичиттой. 

А вот еще цитата из "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг":

Однажды некий монах кланялся ступе, в которой хранились остриженные волосы и ногти Будды. Ананда спросил Будду, какова польза этого действия. 
Будда ответил:

Одно простирание имеет такую силу, что его польза не будет исчерпана, даже если благодаря ему ты станешь чакравартином столько раз, сколько частиц земли под твоим телом, от поверхности земли до ее золотого основания. 

Точно так же в одной из сутр Будда упоминает, что обрел свою ушнишу благодаря тому, что совершал почтительные поклоны перед своими учителями. Следовательно, в конечном счете [правильные поклоны] становятся причиной обретения непостижимой ушниши будд.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Бодхичен, не смеши меня. Кто тебе сказал что в тэрсарах простирания не предусмотрены? Все буддийские учителя, которых я знаю, начинают свои учения с выполнения простираний перед алтарем.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kirava_ 
> *
> 
> Конечно  подойдёт, но я имел в виду Ати Дзогпа Ченпо  так сказать "в чистом виде", без тантрического уклона так сказать. Ведь Гараб Дордже не говорил "Сначала простирания - тогда будет вам введение в ригпа". Или всё-таки в какой то из тантр Ати Дзогпа Ченпо предписывается традиц. тибетское нёндро?*


Про тантрийский уклон уже так много было сказано, что нет смысла продолжать.
Гараб Дордже получил все учения дзогчена в своем прошлом рождении, будучи Адхичиттой, сыном богов. Ваджрапни (Саттва Дордже) передал ему все учения дзогчена, прибегнув к передаче посредством символов.

За одну долю мгновения Адхичитте были дарованы во всей полноте десять передач чудесных тайных наставлений, семь посвящений и пять тайных наставлений, а также множество других тантр и упадеш. 
Провозгласив Адхичитту верховным наместником будд, Ваджрапани сказал: 

Да распространится в трех небесных мирах эта неповторимая суть Дхармы! 
Да проповедает ее в центре Джамбудвипы твой сердечный сын, воплотившийся в человеческом облике!

Почувствуйте разницу!

----------


## kirava

Спасибо за разъяснения, Пема Бенза. А скажите, если я сделал нендро в традиции Карма Кагью засчитывается ли оно и в традиции Терсар или Лонгчен Ньингтиг?

----------


## Suraj

Пема абсолютно прав. Я получал это Нондро у "братьев Кенпо" и они объясняли его с простираниями.
Чагдуд тулку ещё требовал, что бы выполнили и мантру Амитабы хотя бы 100 000 раз.
Другой вопрос, что в этом цикле нет такого многословия...

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Бодхичен, не смеши меня. Кто тебе сказал что в тэрсарах простирания не предусмотрены? Все буддийские учителя, которых я знаю, начинают свои учения с выполнения простираний перед алтарем.*


Замечательно  :Smilie:  Я не против простираний (хотя сам больше предпочитаю поклоны), и в тексте по нёндро Dud jom ter sar ngon dro ngag don du pa zhug действительно упоминается два типа простираний во время практики Прибежища.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Кирава, мне кажется с нёндро передозировки быть не может. Тем более, что по словам Тулку Ургена Ринпоче в эпоху калиюги желательно выполнить нёндро четыре раза.
Что касается соответствия нёндро карма-кагью или Лонгчен нингтик, мне кажется, что суть нёндро - одна, поэтому нет проблем. Тем более, при мне люди неоднократно спрашивали учителей: "можно ли сделать половину нёндро в одной традиции, а продолжать в другой". Ответ был всегда утвердительным.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Бодхичен, насколько я знаю, по-тибетски phyag 'tshal означает и простирания и поклоны. Главное, чтобы пять точек тела - лоб, ладони и колени - касались земли, хотя, конечно, в нёндро обычно делают простирания.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Аркадий Щербаков:
> Да, "всемирная передача" - это весьма оригинальная придумка Ринпоче. Особенно забавно выглядят те, кому не хватило места перед телевизором и они боятся что-то пропустить


Аркадий, а ты это уже воочию наблюдал или всё по рассказам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Если учитель, учению которого ученик решает следовать, говорит, что нужно делать предварительные практики, значит нужно делать. Если говорит, что не нужно делать, значит не нужно. Если не говорит, что нужно, и не говорит, что не нужно, можно поступать как угодно. А если говорит: «Решай сам, нужны тебе предварительные практики или нет, сколько тебе нужно предварительных практик и каких именно»,- значит необходимо понимать смысл и назначение каждой из предварительных практик. Хотя понимать в любом случае полезнее, чем не понимать.

Помимо знаменитого набора из четырех стотысячных практик существует еще множество видов нёндро, причём во многих из них простирания отсутствуют в принципе. Но это зависит от конкретной системы практики. Основной принцип нёндро – очищение препятствий и накопление заслуг, что необходимо не само по себе, но для выполнения основной практики.

Формальные системы предварительных практик возникли тогда, когда учеников стало так много, что учителя просто не имели возможности с каждым из них лично обсуждать ход их практики. С другой стороны эти многочисленные ученики не обладали достаточными способностями, чтобы понять принцип предварительных практик и самостоятельно контролировать ход и успешность их выполнения. Поэтому всех и начали стричь под одну гребенку.

Насчет того, что можно начать стотысячные нёндро в одной системе, а закончить в другой, не стоит идеализировать. Многим учителям безразлично, сделали ли вы нёндро другой системы. Если хотите получить их учение, будьте добры все сделать по новой. Особенно, если сделанное нёндро было из другой школы. Можно несколько раз сделать стотысячное нёндро Лонгчен Ньингтиг и потом быть "приятно удивленным", обратившись за глубокими наставлениями к учителям, например, гелуг или другпа-кагью. Ну и наоборот. Иногда это оправдано особенностями конкретной системы, но иногда это заурядное сектантство, до сих пор процветающее в тибетском буддизме.

Иногда формальные требования относительно выполнения нёндро доходят до абсурда, особенно на Западе. Есть большая разница между выполнением 100 000 простираний двадцатилетним тибетцем весом в 45 кило и ростом 150 см. и выполнением тех же простираний пятидесятилетним европейцем ростом 180 см. и весом 90 кг. Не говоря уже о том, что тибетцы, выполняющие нёндро, обычно ничем другим не занимаются, а европейцы должны зарабатывать себе на жизнь. В отличие от Тибета, где люди попадают в монастырь еще детьми, на Западе большинство людей приходит к Дхарме в зрелом, а то и пожилом возрасте. Некоторые умирают, так и не завершив нёндро, на которые нужно потратить много лет, и соответственно не получив наставлений, которые реально могли бы им помочь. Увы, но некоторые тибетские учителя совершенно не понимают разницы между обстоятельствами, в которых росли и воспитывались они сами, и обстоятельствами их западных учеников.

В различных системах практики дзогчен тоже бывают свои нёндро, но обычно они занимают значительно меньше времени и зачастую с самого начала сочетаются с основной практикой. В той же системе Лонгчен Ньингтиг, чьё нендро практикует большинство современных ньингмапинцев, есть два подхода. Один традиционно монастырский стотысячный, а другой основан не на количестве, а на качестве. Учение о том, как выполнять предварительные практики, как и любое другое учение зависит от обстоятельств учителя, ученика, места и времени. Никаких универсальных рецептов нет и быть не может.

----------


## Максим Андреевич

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Бодхичен, насколько я знаю, по-тибетски phyag 'tshal означает и простирания и поклоны. Главное, чтобы пять точек тела - лоб, ладони и колени - касались земли, хотя, конечно, в нёндро обычно делают простирания.*


Да, там говорится о двух видах простираний - первое описанный тобой способ (поклон), а второй с полным распростиранием. Кстати, сколько я наблюдал монахов (по видео и воочию) они никогда не делают простираний, но делают поклоны. По всей видимости, полное простирание это упражнение для мирян, в то время как монахи выполняют поклоны.

----------


## Desha

Для Максим Андреича, который никогда не видел как монахи делают полные простирания последний клип в серии

http://www.theyogisoftibet.com/clips_stat.htm#

Я видел как в Таллинне Гарчен Ринпоче делал полные простирания перед алтарем. 

Игорь, спасибо большое за разъяснения по нёндро. Кажется, что у тебетцев, с детства имеющих представление о перерождении немного другая временная шкала.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Desha_ 
> *Для Максим Андреича, который никогда не видел как монахи делают полные простирания последний клип в серии
> 
> http://www.theyogisoftibet.com/clips_stat.htm#
> *


Кстати, а клип который четверты с конца: это что там такое дядечка вытворяет интересно? Кундалини себе выбивает? 8)

----------


## Desha

Да это так, трул кхор перед туммо  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Ага, в начале _чанбеб_ отмачивает  :Smilie:  Правда потом какая-то экстремальная янтра начинается, представьте себе такое на каком-нибудь скалистом плоскогорье в Тибете  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, Игорь!

Откуда столь невзрачный портрет среднестатистического тибетца? В Кхаме - ребята, будь здоров! Встретят в темном переулке - мало не покажется. Да и у нас не все еще набрали свой заслуженный центнер - попадаются и субтильные юноши.
Когда мы говорим о нехватке времени для выполнения нёндро, по-моему, это лукавство. Чтобы прочитать по 300 000 раз мантры йидама и дакини тоже требуется время, вопрос в нашем отношении. Можно относиться к нёндро так. Мы идем по бескрайней степи и где-то там, за горизонтом, маячат вожделенные трэкчо и тогал. И нет этой степи конца и края, и горизонт все также недосягаем. Можно относиться к нёндро и по другому, поскольку сказано: "На самом деле предварительные практики глубже основных". В нёндро входит гуру-йога - высочайшая из всех практик, а также йога Ваджрасаттвы и подношение мандалы - два наивысших метода очищения омрачений и накопления заслуг и мудрости.
Принятие прибежища - краеугольный камень всех путей, а зарождение бодхичитты - сердце Махаяны. Что нам желать еще? Кто мешает сочетать простирания с узнаванием природы ума? Для пущей убедительности приведу слова Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче из книги "Dzogchen Primer":

Думаю, что слово нёндро, или предварительные практики, звучит вдохновляюще, потому что это то, чему учат начинающих. Однако, это слово, предварительные практики, похоже, дезориентировало многих — тех, которые думают, что это не основной курс, а поэтому много учеников склонны считать предварительные практики не столь важными. Это достойно большого сожаления, потому что нёндро содержит все практики трех колесниц... Мы не должны забывать, что нёндро — не просто предварительная, это основная практика.
Если бы нёндро были только предварительными практиками, тогда зачем такому человеку как Его Святейшество Дилго Кенце Ринпоче понадобилось бы выполнять их до самого конца своей жизни? Однако же он никогда не прекращал практики нескольких нёндро — Лонгчен нингтиг, Чецун нингтиг, а однажды я видел его выполняющим также Кунсанг туктиг. Те из вас, кто хотят серьезно следовать по пути опасной и загадочной Ваджраяны, должны быть готовы практиковать нёндро долгое время, а не какое-то назначенное определенное время. 

Теперь по поводу набора из стотысячных практик, хотелось бы поподробней в каких нёндро простирания отсутствуют в принципе? Вообще-то обычно говорят о 'bum lnga - наборе из пяти по сто тысяч: прибежище, бодхичитте, мандале, Ваджрасаттве и простираниях. А счет в гуру-йоге идет на миллионы. Например, в Лонгчен нингтиг читают мантру Ваджрагуру 10 миллионов раз.
Также я никогда не слышал о том, что в Лонгчен нингтиг есть два подхода: один, основанный на количестве, а другой - на качестве. Каков источник подобной информации? Я не раз слышал обратное: в отличии от практики садханы, когда мы повторяем мантру или определенное количество, или определенное время, или до появления особых знаков, нёндро вседа выполняются на счет. Впрочем, нет правил без исключений, поскольку практика для человека, а не наоборот.

----------


## Ирина

> По всей видимости, полное простирание это упражнение для мирян, в то время как монахи выполняют поклоны





> Есть большая разница между выполнением 100 000 простираний двадцатилетним тибетцем весом в 45 кило и ростом 150 см. и выполнением тех же простираний пятидесятилетним европейцем ростом 180 см. и весом 90 кг. Не говоря уже о том, что тибетцы, выполняющие нёндро, обычно ничем другим не занимаются, а европейцы должны зарабатывать себе на жизнь.


В Бодхгайя возле ступы простиралась на досках после монахов, которые даже по европейским меркам атлетичны, высоки и можно сказать спортивны. Простирания они делали полные, достаточно быстро и долго по времени. Там же видела как простирались девушки монашки.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Хм... когда я был маленький, ну года два или три, я "воровал" подношения (шоколадные конфеты которые применяли вместо торма) с алтаря у бабушки в деревне иногда еще у папы в алтаре хозяйничал (это уже у себя дома). Помню папа что бы меня отучить так делать заставлял делать полные простирания 108 раз и попутно объяснял Дхарму, 10 Добродетелей и 10 дурных деяний и так далее. Вот в детстве я наделался простираний хе хе хе.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Саша, привет!
Не сомневался, что молчать ты не будешь.  :Smilie:  Кстати, я уже вернулся с Чунга-Чанги. Скоро будут фотки.




> Пэма Бендза:
> Откуда столь невзрачный портрет среднестатистического тибетца? В Кхаме - ребята, будь здоров! Встретят в темном переулке - мало не покажется. Да и у нас не все еще набрали свой заслуженный центнер - попадаются и субтильные юноши.


Саша, я привел в пример крайние случаи, чтобы показать различия между обстоятельствами разных людей, к которым пытаются применять одни и теже правила. Субтильным юношам простирания могут быть полезны в качестве физподготовки  :Smilie: 




> Когда мы говорим о нехватке времени для выполнения нёндро, по-моему, это лукавство. Чтобы прочитать по 300 000 раз мантры йидама и дакини тоже требуется время, вопрос в нашем отношении.


Если ты имеешь в виду те 300 000, которые нужно сделать по программе Сантимахасангхи, то во-первых невыполнение их не является препятствием для получения от ННР тех же наставлений трекчо и тогел, а во-вторых по поводу Сантимахасангхи сразу прямым текстом говорится, что это программа для тех, у кого есть на это время.




> Можно относиться к нёндро так. Мы идем по бескрайней степи и где-то там, за горизонтом, маячат вожделенные трэкчо и тогал. И нет этой степи конца и края, и горизонт все также недосягаем.


Ну во-первых трекчо и тогел не такие уж вожделенные, а во-вторых не такие уж недосягаемые.




> "На самом деле предварительные практики глубже основных".


Если посмотреть внимательно, то эта фраза абсурдна, поскольку благодаря практике мы развиваем свои способности. Но она хороша для мотивировки тех, кто хочет выполнять основные практики, хотя и не готов к ним.




> В нёндро входит гуру-йога - высочайшая из всех практик, а также йога Ваджрасаттвы и подношение мандалы - два наивысших метода очищения омрачений и накопления заслуг и мудрости.


Гуру-йога становится высшей практикой только если она передается соответствующим образом. Большинство учителей объясняет гуру-йогу (особенно в нёндро) как двойственную практику развития преданности и снискания благословения. Йога Ваджрасаттвы и подношение мандалы – это хорошие методы, но далеко не самые эффективные, хотя бы уже потому, что опираются на двойственные представления.




> Принятие прибежища - краеугольный камень всех путей, а зарождение бодхичитты - сердце Махаяны.


Прибежище и бодхичитта – это одно, а простирания – совсем другое. Они вовсе необязательно сопровождают друг-друга. Прибежище и бодхичитту также можно выполнять по-разному. Есть знаменитые наставления Гуру Падмасамбхавы о внешнем, внутреннем и тайном Прибежище. В нёндро чаще всего объясняют только внешнее. Внутреннее невозможно понять, не получив тантрическое посвящение и не поняв его смысл, а тайное нельзя практиковать не поняв смысл передачи дзогчен. Поэтому в качестве предварительной практики может выступать лишь внешнее Прибежище. Внутреннее и тайное заключены уже в самой сути основных практик тантры и дзогчен. У бодхичитты также есть внешний, внутренний и тайный смысл, но обычно в нёндро объясняется только внешний. По умолчанию предполагается, что все, кто пришел получать учение, полные новички и неспособны ни на что бóльшее, чем нёндро. Это подход неэффективный, хотя и порой оправданный в ситуации, когда учитель не может уделить персональное внимание каждому.




> Кто мешает сочетать простирания с узнаванием природы ума?


Да никто не мешает. Если уже есть узнавание природы ума, можно его сочетать с чем угодно. Простирания надо делать в случае необходимости, а необходимость в этом есть не у всех. Иногда вместо простираний лучше сделать какую-то полезную работу, при возможности опять-таки сочетая ее с узнаванием природы ума.




> Дзонгсар Кхенце:
> Мы не должны забывать, что нёндро — не просто предварительная, это основная практика.


Основная практика – это та практика, которую ты делаешь в данный момент. Сидишь, например, и стучишь по клавишам – вот тебе и основная практика. Когда делаешь нёндро, нужно быть внимательным к тому, что делаешь сейчас, а не отвлекаться на фантазии о будущих практиках. В этом смысле и нёндро могут быть основной практикой.




> Если бы нёндро были только предварительными практиками, тогда зачем такому человеку как Его Святейшество Дилго Кенце Ринпоче понадобилось бы выполнять их до самого конца своей жизни? Однако же он никогда не прекращал практики нескольких нёндро — Лонгчен нингтиг, Чецун нингтиг, а однажды я видел его выполняющим также Кунсанг туктиг.


Что тут удивительного? Можно говорить о гуру-йоге как о составляющей любой системы нёндро. Нет никаких сомнений, что ДКР делал гуру-йогу с пониманием ее сущности, то есть не как предварительную, а как основную практику. В нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтиг входит, например, чод. Ничего удивительного, что замечательный практик дзогчен выполняет чод. Кроме того, в практику ганапуджи, которую регулярно выполняет любой практик ваджраяны, входят и подношение мандалы и очищение ваджрасаттвы, ну и конечно же гуру-йога. Более того, в том или ином виде гуру-йога, подношение и очищение входят в любую тантрическую практику или практику дзогчен. Что касается нёндро Чецун Ньинтиг, то помимо особых упражнений ума в размышлении (шести вместо обычных четырех) туда входит знаменитое седьмое упражнение ума в состоянии за пределами рассудочного мышления. Три способа выполнения этой практики, в том числе особую разновидность туммо – внутреннего жара, объясняет Джигмед Лингпа в собственном комментарии на Лонгчен Ньинтиг «Лестница к освобождению» - _Тарпей темке_, так что в Лонгчен Ньинтиг это тоже есть. Также в предварительные практики Чецун Ньинтиг входят практики _рушен_ – разделения ума и природы ума: внешний и внутренний. А также практики очищения трёх врат (тела, речи и ума), иногда называемые тайным _рушеном_. Последняя из этих практик – тайный рушен ума – является также подготовительным упражнением к освоению тогел. Вот какие нёндро есть в ньинтигах Лонгчен и Чецун, только не очень-то тибетские ламы передают эти учения на Западе. Все эти практики делать очень интересно, а многие из них весьма полезны и опытным практикам, хотя и на совершенно другом уровне. Так что, когда говорят, что великие йогины тоже делают практики нёндро, это имеет несколько иной смысл.
	Кроме того, никто не критикует практики нёндро и никто их не отвергает. Что критикуется, так это формальный единообразный подход к их выполнению.




> Теперь по поводу набора из стотысячных практик, хотелось бы поподробней в каких нёндро простирания отсутствуют в принципе?


В коренном тексте нёндро Кандро Лонгчен Одсал Ньинтиг ничего не говорится о выполнении простираний. Есть и другие примеры.




> Также я никогда не слышал о том, что в Лонгчен нингтиг есть два подхода: один, основанный на количестве, а другой - на качестве. Каков источник подобной информации?


От людей, которые серьезно изучали этот вопрос. Сейчас точно не помню, в каком именно тексте Джигмед Лингпы это объясняется. Возможно, в «Высшей мудрости» (еше лама).




> Я не раз слышал обратное: в отличии от практики садханы, когда мы повторяем мантру или определенное количество, или определенное время, или до появления особых знаков, нёндро вседа выполняются на счет.


Это неверно. У практик нёндро могут быть конкретные знаки. Наставления на этот счет нужно получать у своего учителя.




> Впрочем, нет правил без исключений, поскольку практика для человека, а не наоборот.


Вот это золотые слова. :Smilie: 




> Ирина:
> В Бодхгайя возле ступы простиралась на досках после монахов, которые даже по европейским меркам атлетичны, высоки и можно сказать спортивны. Простирания они делали полные, достаточно быстро и долго по времени. Там же видела как простирались девушки монашки.


Средний уровень жизни тибетца ниже среднего уровня жизни того же тибетца, но монаха. Это одна из причин, по которым детей отдают в монастыри. Наберут в монастырь детишек из деревень, а через несколько лет из них вырастают крепкие здоровые мужики. К учебе у них способностей может и не быть, а здоровья немеряно. Тем не менее, монашеские обеты они уже приняли, так что лучше им весь день выполнять простирания, а ночью спать, чем бегать по ночам в женские монастыри, где молодые крепкие монашки тоже отдыхают от дневных простираний.  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Кину и я пять копеек на кон по поводу поклонов и простираний. Лично для меня, поклоны хороши тем, что они значительно улучшают мозговое кровообращение  :Smilie:  Особенно между тунами практики по 2 часа сидения. И простирания тоже хороши, если они выполняются через поклон.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, Игорь!
Как можно наступить на горло собственной песне. Увы, нет времени вдаваться в подробности - собираюсь на ритрит Патрула Ринпоче, поэтому, вкратце:

ИБ: Гуру-йога становится высшей практикой только если она передается соответствующим образом. Большинство учителей объясняет гуру-йогу (особенно в нёндро) как двойственную практику развития преданности и снискания благословения. Йога Ваджрасаттвы и подношение мандалы – это хорошие методы, но далеко не самые эффективные, хотя бы уже потому, что опираются на двойственные представления.

Патрул Ринпоче "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг":
Постижение безыскусного естественного состояния может появиться только благодаря стойкой преданности и правильной практике гуру-йоги. Никакой другой метод не может дать такого постижения. 
Как я уже говорил, стослоговая мантра — величайшая из всех мантр. Необходимо знать, что нет ни одной практики, более глубокой, чем эта. 
Будда, исполненный сострадания и искусный в методах, указал бесчисленные способы накопления заслуг и мудрости. Самый превосходный из них — подношение мандалы. 

Найдите десять отличий!

Если говорить о прибежище и бодхичитте, то в "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" объясняются все уровни. Четыре строфы прибежища содержат все четыре способа принятия прибежища, в.т.ч. и прибежище дзогчена:

В сугатах Трех Корней — истинных Трех Драгоценностях,
В бодхичитте — природе нади, праны и бинду,
В мандале сущности, природы и сострадания
Принимаю прибежище, пока не обрету сердце пробужденности!

То же самое и с бодхичиттой, объясняются и относительный и абсолютный аспекты.

ИБ: Так что, когда говорят, что великие йогины тоже делают практики нёндро, это имеет несколько иной смысл.
Кроме того, никто не критикует практики нёндро и никто их не отвергает. Что критикуется, так это формальный единообразный подход к их выполнению.

Великие йогины делают нёндро, чтобы показать необходимость выполнения нёндро другим.
А зачем вообще критиковать чьи-то подходы? Лично мне по душе те учителя, которые критикуют себя, а не других. Например, Патрул Ринпоче называет себя в КЛШ и заблудшим, и слабовольным, и лицемером, и грешником. 

Будем считать, что договорились. Больше нёндро - хороших и разных.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Хм... Дорогие Игорь и Пема Бенза (не буду раскрывать Ваше имя). Конечно же Вы люди весьма опытные и начитанные, и несомненно достигли кое каких результатов в практике (я в этом не сомневаюсь) и уважаю Вас. Но то о чем Вы спрорите не предмет праздного спора и не повод поострить языком. Намкхай Норбу и Патрул Ринпоче оба мои Учителя и я не вижу каких либо разногласий в их подходах (вся ситуация в учениках, их кармических обстоятельствах).
Ваш спор оставил самое мрачное впечатление.
Лично я за Нёндро обоими руками. И считаю что  побольшое его надо делать ( в особенности многим моим ваджарным братьям в Дзогчен Общине), насколько я помню ННР сам три раза его выполнил. Вот.
С уважением
Доржо

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Да и о КЛШ. Намкхай Норбу часто приводит примеры из этой книги. Более того, хотя Пема Бенза Вы взялись вроде издать перевод Фариды этой замечательной книги. Хм... а я в свою очередь взялся сделать перевод с нуля уже самого оригинала (с тибетского), а не английского как прежде я успел сделать и попросил Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче написать предисловие к этому труду (когда работа будет завершена) на что получил его согласие.
Так что не вижу ни каких проблем с нёндро.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Доржо, не стоит беспокоиться.
Мы с Игорем не спорим, а оттачиваем свое понимание тех или иных аспектов учения. На Востоке противоречия - не антагонизмы, а средство общения. Лично я призываю лишь не утверждать некоторые вещи априори и не заниматься мифологией - типа в нёндро нет простираний, многие тибетские учителя стригут всех под одну гребенку, не зная, что нужно пытливым западным ученикам с экстраординарными способностями и т.д.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> * насколько я помню ННР сам три раза его выполнил. *


2 раза выполнял, из Лонченг Нйитинг.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я считаю западным последователям при всей моей любви к ним, выполнить нёндро раза по три как раз не мешало бы. Это из моего многолетнего наблюдения, с самих пелёнок, поменьше самомнения будет. Это же стоит сделать моим бурятам, сильно они раслабились и не замечают как Дхарма у них угасает.

---2 раза выполнял, из Лонченг Нйитинг.---
Большое спасибо за уточнение.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И замечу, нёндро это полноценный метод достижения просветления. Можно заниматься только нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтиг и достигнуть всецелого просветления в этой самой жизни.
Многие говорят, а зачем нам нёндро. А спрошу я их. Открывали ли Вы хоть раз текст практик по нёндро, что бы так говорить? 
Лично я выполняя практики нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтиг вижу. что это полный, самодостаточный, совершенный метод обретения состояния Будды.
А кто говорит иначе. ни разу не видел самих этих практик в глаза. Знали бы - молчали б.

С уважением
Доржо

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Кстати, вот вам история того как я получил передачу по практике нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтиг от Патрула Ринпоче.

В 1999 году, когда Патрул Ринпоче посетил Бурятию вы помните -  я попал на операционный стол в день его приезда. Вобщем не имел возможности пойти на учения.
И мои братья Зорик и Эрдени (это они тогда организовали ритрит) сделали мне подарок. Патрул Ринпоче посетил меня в больничной палате. Он дал все передачи прямо в больнице у моей койки, все присутствовавшие там люди тоже получили передачу. Этого было достаточно что бы мое выздоровление было очень быстрым  (вот где сиддхи зарыты) - всего две недели несмотря на такой страшный недуг.
Мораль истории такова - достаточно получить наставления по нёндро и многие напасти отступят от Вас, тем более наставления от такого учителя как Патрул Ринпоче.
А вы тут спорите нужно нёндро или не нужно. Для меня вопрос не стоит - НУЖНО и всё, и НУЖНО их ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ!

----------


## Спокойный

Внимание!  :Smilie:  Задаю глупый вопрос.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
Все знают, что и как практиковать. Ну и где вы, Будды?  :Cool:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

---Внимание!  Задаю глупый вопрос.   
Все знают, что и как практиковать. Ну и где вы, Будды?---

Да вот мы где... всегда здесь и были

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *---Внимание!  Задаю глупый вопрос.   
> Все знают, что и как практиковать. Ну и где вы, Будды?---
> 
> Да вот мы где... всегда здесь и были*


Вы считаете себя Буддой?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

---Вы считаете себя Буддой?---
А почему бы и нет.
Все существа обладают сугатагарбхой.
Все существа изначально Ваджрадхары.
И вы мой друг в том числе хоть и задаете провакационные вопросы.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *---Вы считаете себя Буддой?---
> А почему бы и нет.
> Все существа обладают сугатагарбхой.
> Все существа изначально Ваджрадхары.
> И вы мой друг в том числе хоть и задаете провакационные вопросы.*


Изначально не считается.  :Smilie:  Это отмазка.

----------


## Спокойный

И мне действительно интересно, каким образом уверенные в себе знатоки учений и практик видят себе дальнейший ход их собственной практики. Когда же это выльется в результаты? Планируют ли они просветлиться, и за какой срок.  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Илюха, главное постичь пустотность в своем собственном состоянии, и опознать его же как проявление собтвенного ума  :Smilie:  Все практики направлены на это, а остальное приложится  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим Андреевич

Дорджо, Намкай Норбу выполнил своё монастырское Сакьяпинское нёндро и нёндро из Лонгчен ньинтиг.

_ЛАМА НАЛДЖОР (гуру-йога)

Далее следует практика Лама Налджор (гуру-йоги). По причине цепляния за форму, которая есть проявление пустоты, появляется Лама, который воплощает чистоту ума. Он является объектом, по отношению к которому практик чувствует чистоту. Так как цепляния омрачают ум, и по причине того, что вы чувствуете чистоту восприятия по отношению к Ламе, оба вы и Лама, проявляются в сфере двойственности, как будто бы фундаментальная природа ваших Умов не являлась одним и тем же на уровне дхармакаи. Поэтому на внешнем уровне вы визуализируете Ламу с полной преданностью, и так вы получаете посвящение в его состояние недвойственности.

Всё это внешние, относительные практики Гуру-йоги, в которых вы призывали мудрость, символически проявляющуюся как Лама. Затем вы произносите ваджрные слова – “Лама растворяется в свете и соединяется со всем моим существом…” Посмотрите! Единый вкус ригпа и пустоты (риг-тонг) является истинным лицом Ламы!

Вы можете спросить, где же находится абсолютный Лама, но он не находится нигде кроме как в абсолютной природе Ума! Абсолютное состояние ригпа, это то, в котором Лама полностью объединяет изначальную мудрость и ясное пространство. Таким образом, просто продолжая пребывать в состоянии “как есть”, вы реализуете Дзогчен практику Гуру-йоги.

Вот таким образом внешнее тантрическое нёндро соотносится с внутренним нёндро в контексте учения Ати-йоги._
Из учений Дуджом Ринпоче.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Максим Андреевич_ 
> *Илюха, главное постичь пустотность в своем собственном состоянии, и опознать его же как проявление собтвенного ума  Все практики направлены на это, а остальное приложится *


О! Всего-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

----Дорджо, Намкай Норбу выполнил своё монастырское Сакьяпинское нёндро и нёндро из Лонгчен ньинтиг.

ЛАМА НАЛДЖОР (гуру-йога)

Далее следует практика Лама Налджор (гуру-йоги). По причине цепляния за форму, которая есть проявление пустоты, появляется Лама, который воплощает чистоту ума. Он является объектом, по отношению к которому практик чувствует чистоту. Так как цепляния омрачают ум, и по причине того, что вы чувствуете чистоту восприятия по отношению к Ламе, оба вы и Лама, проявляются в сфере двойственности, как будто бы фундаментальная природа ваших Умов не являлась одним и тем же на уровне дхармакаи. Поэтому на внешнем уровне вы визуализируете Ламу с полной преданностью, и так вы получаете посвящение в его состояние недвойственности.

Всё это внешние, относительные практики Гуру-йоги, в которых вы призывали мудрость, символически проявляющуюся как Лама. Затем вы произносите ваджрные слова – “Лама растворяется в свете и соединяется со всем моим существом…” Посмотрите! Единый вкус ригпа и пустоты (риг-тонг) является истинным лицом Ламы!

Вы можете спросить, где же находится абсолютный Лама, но он не находится нигде кроме как в абсолютной природе Ума! Абсолютное состояние ригпа, это то, в котором Лама полностью объединяет изначальную мудрость и ясное пространство. Таким образом, просто продолжая пребывать в состоянии “как есть”, вы реализуете Дзогчен практику Гуру-йоги.

Вот таким образом внешнее тантрическое нёндро соотносится с внутренним нёндро в контексте учения Ати-йоги.
Из учений Дуджом Ринпоче. ---

А в чём вопрос?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Что то я здесь погорячился

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Народ мне уже Лама Налджор объсянять начал...  :Frown: 
Эх эх братья, выполните хотя бы раз нёндро... тама поймем что есть Лама Налджор

----------


## Максим Андреевич

// Народ мне уже Лама Налджор объсянять начал//

Да это же не для вас лично было процитировано, а в догонку к обсуждению. Да и что печального в том, что кто-то вам что-то объясняет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

---Да это же не для вас лично было процитировано, а в догонку к обсуждению. Да и что печального в том, что кто-то вам что-то объясняет? ---
Я вас видимо не правильно понял. А слушаю только Учителя, все осталные только умничают  :Smilie: 
Признаю тех кто на практике что то осуществляет, книжных знаний у меня тоже мнооооогооооо  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> kirava_
> *Переживание (ньям) - совсем ничего не означает.*


Для меня, пока у меня есть эго и разделение на субъект и т.д., переживания  важны.
Вот когда стану Буддой...



> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> kirava_
> >Так вот, когда он строил башни, у него был его Лама, на которого он полагался, видимо, в отличие от Вас
> *
> Мила не за что не строил бы башни, если б не узнал природу своего ума от Марпы.*


В самом ли деле так, не выдаётся ли желаемое за действительное?
Где и когда он  "узнал природу своего ума от Марпы" - мне ничего об этом не известно. 
Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты, указывающие на то, что он узнал ум раньше, чем начал строить башни.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> kirava_
> *
> Многие тратят по 8 лет лишь на одни простирания, а потом оглянуться не успевают, как пришла старость и смерть, а трдационное тибетское нёндро ещё не окончено!*


Ну и?
Это ведь автоматически не означает, что делая какие то другие практики, не выполняя нёндро, он достигнет реализации и т.д.
Что, в этом контексте, делать нёндро за 3 месяца - чем то лучше ?
Смерть может прийти и без старости, в первую неделю выполнения нёндро или любой другой практики.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> Шуня_*
> Благодаря встрече с ламой я стану одним из счастливых Бодихсаттв, которым скорее ПРИДЕТСЯ, чем не придется - раз уж это необратимо*


:)




> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> kirava_
> "И если уж у вас получилось получить передачу тантры Калачакры, оказавшись в состоянии Калачакры, то о каком нендро может быть речь? В чем смысл нендро? В том, что бы очистив загрязнения , подготовить ум к тому, что бы ученик смог войти в состояние Калачакры. Но если вы вошли в него на передаче то зачем вам делать нендро?"
> 
> *Это просто смысл того, чему учат учителя Дзочен, поэтому для практикующих Дзогчен не надо делать традиционное нендро.*


Это была просто ошибка - считать тантрическую передачу "дзогченовской".
Я ещё понимаю - можно делать нёндро в духе Дзогчен.
Но можно ли, присутствуя на тантрическом посвящении, получить передачу в духе Дзогчен? 
Насколько я понимаю, даже если сам ННР будет давать Калачакру (формально он же имеет все необходимые полномочия), ничего не поменяется - это будет именно тантра, с представлением себя Калачакрой, с воображением и т.д., а не "прямое введение в состояние Калачакры".
Независимо от того, чего там человек вообразил, получил, в каком бы состоянии не оказался, получая посвящение в той линии (которую представляет Богдо-Геген), человеку "светит" ежедневная шестиразовая йога и т.д.

Для *ullu*
_ Александр Берзин. Принятие посвящения Калачакры СПб.: Нартанг, 2002_
    В смысле разных уровней обязательств, есть два способа участия в посвящении. Мы можем прийти на него как активные участники или как интересующиеся наблюдатели. Активные участники принимают все обеты, связанные с этой практикой, делают все возможное, чтобы проводить процессы мысленных представлений, - и таким образом получают посвящение. Впоследствии они моделируют свою жизнь в соответствии с руководящей линией своих обетов и занимаются по крайней мере тантрической медитацией начального уровня. Если мы получаем посвящение ануттарайоги в традиции Гелуг, тогда мы, например, начинаем с ежедневной медитативной практики, известной под названием "шестиразовой йоги". Те, кто не чувствует себя готовым осуществить этот шаг, присутствуют как наблюдатели и в действительности не получают это посвящение.
     Нет никакого стыда или вины в том, чтобы быть наблюдателем. Намного мудрее участвовать в посвящении таким образом, нежели незрело принять обязательства и сожалеть позднее. Однако интересующиеся наблюдатели не должны просто сидеть сзади и созерцать церемонию как разворачивающийся этнографический спектакль. Здесь есть редкий шанс извлечь многое из этого опыта. И участники, и наблюдатели обнаруживают, что посвящение будет более значимо, если они понимают заранее основные моменты касательно тантры.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> ullu_
>    >> У нас нёндро делается всеми, оно состоит из 4 частей, в каждой по 100 000 повторений. Тот кто сделал все 4 части - выполнил Нёндро и может переходить к другим практикам, которые даются индивидуально.<<
> *
> В последствии у него могут возникнуть препяствия, и ему понадобиться опять выполнить нендро. А он привяхется к тому. что уже выполнил его и не станет. как ему тогда это препяствие преодолеть? Глупо получается. Имхо.*


Глупо получается.
Вот только получается ли?
Вы встречали хотя бы одного такого, "привязавшегося" человека?
Я - нет.
Неоднократно наблюдал, как люди делают те же простирания, уже после того, как выполнили один цикл нёндро, когда  делают уже другие практики.

Ситуация мне видется надуманной.


> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> ullu_*
> Человек, который не опнимает за чем он это делает, и делает просто потому что так сказали, или человек, который побывав на ретрите и не получив прямое введение задал себе вопрос - почему? Обнаружил причины и ак способы исправления ситуации - практики нендро. Он теперь точно знает зачем он это делает.
> У кого будут лучшие результаты практики нендро?*


Раз Вы, ullu, спрашиваете, то, наверное,  твёрдо знаете ответ.
А я - нет.
Я не знаю, у кого будут "лучшие" результаты.
Я даже не знаю, как практикующий сможет понять, что его результаты - лучшие.
Если практикующий услышал от своего ламы, которому он всецело доверяет: "Делай нёндро" и после этого делает нёндро, даже не понимая до конца - всё равно не может делать ничего лучше.
По повду понимания тех же нёндро - слышал от опытного практикующего  что он действительно понял, что же  делает, лишь спустя несколько лет практики.
Мне совершенно не нравиться лепить какие то абстрактные модели практикующих и пытаться выяснить, что для них будет "лучше" и уж извините,  что я перехожу на мою неинтересную личность, но  не делаю нёндро вовсе. 
И не потому что уже выполнил.
Я делаю другую практику, делаю то, что мне  посоветовал делать  Оле при личной беседе. 



> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> ullu_
> >> Он же реализовал Дзогчен :))  <<
> *Если действовал с привязанностью, значит не до конца.*


А что, бывает реализация Дзогчен "не до конца"?
Звучит как то странно, вроде как "осетрина не первой свежести".
И была ли привязанность?

Вот что говорится в тексте:
"...Ликуя и размышляя таким образом, я не медитировал, а всё это время проспал. Я позабыл о дхарме и о редкой удаче рождения в человеческом теле, через несколько дней пришёл лама и сказал:
- Ты называл себя великим грешником, когда пришёл сюда. Так оно и есть. Гордясь своим учением, я поторопился, пообещав даровать тебе освобождение. Это не в моих силах. Отправляйся в монастырь Дрово Лунг (Берёзовая Долина), что в южной провинции Лходрак. Там живет прославленный Марпа, преданный ученик великого индийского учителя Наропы. Он святой новой тайной традиции, царь переводчиков, равных которому нет во всех трёх мирах. Между вами есть кармическая связь, идущая с прошлых жизней. Поэтому ты должен пойти к нему.
 Цитирую по книге: Великие учителя Тибета (сборник). - М.: Институт Общегуманитарных Исследований, 2003. 

Похоже, Миларепа просто не был готов к принятию такого учения и метод не работал для него.
Ему предстояло особенное "нёндро" от Марпы.



> _Первоначальное сообщение от 	
> ullu_
> Ну по-моему не самый разумный способ выбрать себе традицию. Не лучше посмотреть на свои способности и особенности и решить уже подходит это учение для меня лично или нет?


Ну что же,  придётся воспользоваться методом, неразумным по Вашему мнению. Нен думаю, что существует учение в отрыве от практикующих его учеников.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Schwejk:
> Но можно ли, присутствуя на тантрическом посвящении, получить передачу в духе Дзогчен?


Можно. Четвертое посвящение в любой из высших тантр имеет в точности тот же смысл, что и передача дзогчен. Другое дело, что почти всегда это посвящение проводится формально без объяснения его смысла.




> Насколько я понимаю, даже если сам ННР будет давать Калачакру (формально он же имеет все необходимые полномочия), ничего не поменяется - это будет именно тантра, с представлением себя Калачакрой, с воображением и т.д., а не "прямое введение в состояние Калачакры".


Чуть более месяца назад ННР давал посвящение Калачакры из цикла Ати Лонгсал. Это проходило в форме сущностного тантрического посвящения (don dbang) с визуализацией себя в облике Калачакры. Тем не менее, это было именно прямое ознакомление (ngo sprod) с состоянием Калачакры. Хотя данное учение идет от ригдэна Сучандры (rigs ldan zla ba bzang po), но оно не относится к линии Таранатхи, поэтому неудивительно, что о «шестиразовой йоге» не было сказано ни слова.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Schwejk_ 
> [B]Для меня, пока у меня есть эго и разделение на субъект и т.д., переживания  важны.
> Вот когда стану Буддой...


В этом случае страдания тоже никогда не кончаться, так как есть привязанность к переживаниям, а привязанность - корень самсары.




> Где и когда он  "узнал природу своего ума от Марпы" - мне ничего об этом не известно. 
> Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты, указывающие на то, что он узнал ум раньше, чем начал строить башни.


Вообще-то нужно учесть, что Мила точно знал, что между ним и Марпой есть кармическая связь, поэтому у него не было сомнений в Марпе.

Ну, с нёндро уже разобрались.....

Если практик Дзогчен получил тантрические посвящение, он может делать эту практику в стиле Дзогчен, например не делая обязательные практики...

В том числе он может не выполнять ежедневную шестиразовую йогу, особенно если он понял учения ННР и знает как объединить все передачи и практики в одной единственной.

----------

